#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Помочь человеку оказавшемуся в жуткой беде

## Aлександр Г.

Мне сейчас позвонила девушка по имени Марина (Дзогчен - община)  и рассказала о своей ситуации: это ужасает…

1. Она сейчас болеет и не может ходить – у нее что-то с ногою и ногу надо срочно лечить. Ходить не может кажется абсолютно – лежит.

2. Она не имеет при себе медицинского полиса, который потерян. Хотя она россиянка и москвичка и медицинский полис был.

3. Она не имеет своего жилья и хозяева хотят ее выселить на улицу.

4. У нее нет денег…..

5. У нее нет домашнего телефона, а есть только сотовый, с которого она тоже не может звонить, по причине отсутствия денег…

6. Друзей и знакомых, которые ей могут хоть чем-то помочь, я понял у нее тоже нет…

Бед у нее столько много, что я может и не все перечислил………, из тех что она рассказывала, да и разговор был очень короткий – на моем сотовом сейчас денег тоже практически нет. 

………………………..

Марину я знаю около 5 лет. Мне кажется серьезные болезни у нее начались около года назад (а развод наверное был около года два назад).  И ужас в том, что у нее нет близких ей людей и денег, чтобы как то попробовать эту ситуацию разрулить. 

Что еще сказать о Марине – в принципе нормальная девушка. У нее высшее образование – кажется Тимирязевская академия (что-то экономическая) и естественно девушка вполне может сама себе и обеспечить и прочее, но больная нога!!!
…………………………

В чем по моему может заключаться помощь:

1) Медицинская помощь – нога!!

2) Финансовая помощь – у нее нет денег ни на жилье! Ни на лечение! Даже на телефон денег нет

3) Мне кажется было бы спасением для нее, чтобы какой-то человек, на какое-то время (предположим на 2 недели – месяц) взял над ней шевство, и помог ей урегулировать и разобраться по жизни: с лечением, с жильем, и т.д. – как ей жить? Кажется она в большой растерянности – в смятении…..

Ей можно надеяться только на вашу помощь и сострадание…

У кого есть возможности, помогите человеку пожалуйста….

Телефон Марины: *8 916 668 68 60*

----------

Add (30.11.2008)

----------


## Add

to *Aлександр Г.*
Выделите, пожалуйста, как-то (цветом, шрифтом, жирным) телефон девушки

одним из вариантов помощи Марине может быть вариант *пополнения счета* на телефоне...
в мск связь дорогая, поэтому дополнительные *10ть руб.*
(сумма для примера, кто хочет, может *и больше*)
пригодятся всегда... я так полагаю...
баланс, вроде, можно пополнить везде... из любой точки России

*давайте пополним*   :Smilie: 
пусть маленькое, но все же *участие*...
а если собрать кучку маленьких участвующих -
будет *Серьезная помощь*

----------

Aлександр Г. (30.11.2008), Читтадхаммо (01.12.2008), Этэйла (03.12.2008)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Есть удобная   система  в Сбербанке  для получения переводов. Называется  "Блиц-перевод " через  час  уже  можно  получить  деньги.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Последние новости от Марины.

Марина мне сейчас позвонила вчера вечером и позвонила сегодня - вот только что, так что последние новости:

1) Острая боль отступила (предположение на аппендицит не подтвердилось). Марина предполагает, что возможно она что-то застудила...

2) Марина  *остро нуждается в "костыльной палочке"* (она что-то говорила о 175-177 см, по своему росту). Брала подобную палочку у соседке по палате - с палочкой у нее получается как-то ходить...

3) *Крайне важная проблема*: Марина нуждается в лечении ноги (сейчас она находится в 71 больнице), но никакого лечения не было и не планируется (были несколько уколов с антибиотиками и еще одна тоже малозначительная процедура) - Марину собираются скоро выписать??? (без лечения)

Комментарий 1) Как выяснилось у Марины медицинское образование (я с ней не близко знаком и не знал об этом, как оказалось): она оканчивала 2 МЕД, и по специальности врач - биохимик (или биофизик - моя память не безупречна :Smilie:  - кажется все-таки био-химик - сегодня говорила) и поэтому может судить о лечении и о состоянии. Ей никаких результатов анализов не показывали, не объясняли и не собираются это делать...)

Комментарий 2) Я помню год - два подруга моего друга попала в больницу в Москве (большая больница из центральных, множество корпусов) реально при смерти - и ее несколько дней никто и не собирался смотреть и лечить (хоть умирай) - и уже через несколько дней привезли 100 баксов кажется - только тогда и стали лечить. А девушка действительно тогда была при смерти и привезли на скорой....

Марину сейчас в больнице не лечат и не собираются. Когда она там ходит по начальству и администрации -- ее никто не слушает и не обращают внимания: говоря ну вас же врач посмотрел, ну вам же анализы сделали, ну вам же проводят лечения (раз день колят антибиотик  :Smilie:  ) и т.д.

А Марина говорит - ну как же я?? Мне же нужно вылечить ногу, мне же нужно работать.......

4) Рентген ничего не показал как можно понять. Марина считает, что нужно сделать томографию - но как это организовать?? Нужны деньги??

5) Марина предполагает, что это может быть и ущемление поясничного нерва - о ноге

6) *Самая острая проблема у Марины сейчас с деньгами*

7) Также Марина была бы ислючительно благодарно, если бы кто-то из добрых людей положил ей на телефон денежек.... -- ведь телефон для нее сейчас необыкновенно важен и нужен.....

У Марины сейчас работает телефон, и она на связи: *8 916 668 68 60*

Марина всех вас от всей души благодарит за молитвы, поддержку, помощь

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Есть удобная   система  в Сбербанке  для получения переводов. Называется  "Блиц-перевод " через  час  уже  можно  получить  деньги.


Марина пока самостоятельно не сможет дойти Сбербанка. Если бы ей кто-то смог в этом помочь??..........

----------


## Aleksey L.

Думаю, будет целесообразно также обратиться в жж-камьюнити благотворительное, наверняка кто-то да знает такие. 
Туда, где этим делом смогут заняться соц. работники.

----------


## PampKin Head

Дежа вю какое то. [ http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7865 ]

----------

Add (09.12.2008), Aleksey L. (02.12.2008), Lhazin (05.12.2008), Ануруддха (02.12.2008), Буль (03.12.2008)

----------


## Eternal Jew

а также:

*http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8471*

...

*http://kuraev.ru*/index.php?option=com_smf&topic=202859




> Александр Г
> Форумчанин
> 
> Вероисповедание:
> Невоцерковленный верующий:


http://www.cirota.ru/forum/view.php?subj=81931
http://molitva.ru/view/64106
http://www.eva.ru/main/forum/frame/f...ic=1564201&m=0





> 3. Она не имеет своего жилья и хозяева хотят ее выселить на улицу.


http://m-flat.ru/2008/07/01/ищу-сосе...атская/




> Ищу соседа, *сдам комнату*, $250, м. Арбатская (синяя)
> 
> *Posted on Июль 1st, 2008*
> 
> Женщина ищет женщину, соседей не более 1 чел.
> Не курю и не выношу табака. Вечеринки - можно, иногда. Только без домашних животных.
> м. Арбатская (синяя) Есть комната на Арбате в большой квартире, не коммуналка.Нужна соседка в комнату:порядочная женщина без в\п.
> Я доброжелательная,коммуникабельная, в\о без в\п. Цена вопроса 6500р.тел* 8 916 668 68 60* звоните в любое время



http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7058
*
02.06.2006, 12:11
Aлександр Г.*




> (есть квалификация психолога), офис-менеджер (профессиональная квалификация и диплом РЭА Плеханова)


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...60&postcount=1

*29.11.2008, 12:42
Aлександр Г.*




> У нее высшее образование – кажется Тимирязевская академия (что-то экономическая)


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...23&postcount=4

*02.12.2008, 11:13
Aлександр Г.*




> Как выяснилось у Марины медицинское образование (я с ней не близко знаком и не знал об этом, как оказалось): она оканчивала 2 МЕД, и по специальности врач - биохимик (или биофизик - моя память не безупречна - кажется все-таки био-химик - сегодня говорила)

----------

Add (09.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Думаю, будет целесообразно также обратиться в жж-камьюнити благотворительное, наверняка кто-то да знает такие. 
> Туда, где этим делом смогут заняться соц. работники.


Я не опытный человек в этом. С Мариной - мы практически не знакомы и не общаемся - это мое отдаленное знакомство с нею. ( Также я сейчас крайне перегружен по работе - готовлюсь к учениям с выездом в другой город... - через несколько недель, так что у меня на Марину практически и времени не остается  :Frown:  ((

А какие есть фонды?? Может у кого-то есть больше свободного времени и может помочь Марине?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> как выяснилось у Марины медицинское образование (я с ней не близко знаком и не знал об этом, как оказалось): она оканчивала 2 МЕД, и по специальности врач - биохимик (или биофизик - моя память не безупречна - кажется все-таки био-химик - сегодня говорила)
> Aлександр Г.


По поводу образования и всего того, что она мне говорила - я передаю так как понял - может я чего не так  понял -- говоря откровенно - мне это не очень интересно - кто хочет, пусть позвонит Марине и спросит - я так предполагаю, что она объяснит.

Что касается меня - в этом году я ее кажется 2 раза случайно видел на ганапуджах (весною и в сентябре или в августе) - мы с нею не такие друзья,  что бы я о ней что-то знал - так что ничего комментировать не могу и не знаю.

Здесь же тема о помощи человеку который реально попал в крайне сложную ситуацию: болезнь и другие проблемы, о которых писал.

Это сейчас важное, по моему

----------


## Neroli

> Мне сейчас позвонила девушка по имени Марина (*Дзогчен - община*) и рассказала о своей ситуации: это ужасает…


Александр, попросите у Марины фотографию. 




> 2. Она не имеет при себе медицинского полиса, который потерян. Хотя она россиянка и москвичка и медицинский полис был.


Если у нее московская прописка и она не работает - ей нужно обратиться в Центр Занятости Населения, встать на учет в качестве безработной, там выдадут медицинский полис.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Александр, попросите у Марины фотографию.


я с Мариной знаком только по дзогчен-общине и другого общения у меня с нею нет, и я не планирую с нею встречаться в этом месяце - пока у меня нет таких планов, а похоже мне это и крайне затруднительно по личным обстоятельствам - о чем я уже писал.

Если бы вы были из дзогчен-общины, то я бы мог повидимому сообщить вам ее фамилию (здесь нет большого секрета) - Марина в Дзогчен-Общине мне кажется года 3.

Поэтому это весьма проблематично, чтобы ее фото появилось на форуме. И действительно ли человеку надо лишний раз и по подобным проблемам афишировать свое фото - я не уверен...




> Если у нее московская прописка и она не работает - ей нужно обратиться в Центр Занятости Населения, встать на учет в качестве безработной, там выдадут медицинский полис.


Она мне по телефону говорила, что например дойти до сберкассы для нее пока нереально - я полагаю, что и до "Центр Занятости Населения" она пока не сможет дойти  :Frown: 

Спасибо за сочувствие и всего наилучшего!

----------


## Won Soeng

Как же печально, когда люди оказываются в ситуации, когда нет рядом близких и друзей.   
Хочется всем пожелать: давайте беречь отношения с теми, кто рядом с нами. 

В этом году уже не в первый раз приходится как-то поддерживать людей, которые в каком-то смысле потеряли себя. Помните: "чтоб тебя на земле не теряли - постарайся себя не терять".

Хочется пожелать Марине встретить настоящих друзей. В крупном городе вообще, пожалуй, неправильно жить в одиночестве, при том, что люди довольно отстранены друг от друга. Я жил в Москве 3 года, но не остался навсегда, и одной из причин было то, что живя в Питере мне приходилось встречаться с Московскими друзьями порой чаще, чем когда я жил в Москве. Слишком много требуется усилий только для того, чтобы поддерживать определенный жизненный уровень, а меня сам по себе даже средний жизненный уровень не прельщает, достаточно минимума.

Несомненно, сейчас трудный момент для Марины. Вероятнее всего этот трудный момент не первый, и не последний. Преодолевая сначала последствия собственных страстей, а после и сами страсти мы приходим к пониманию гармонии и баланса в жизни.

----------

Add (09.12.2008), Этэйла (03.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Если бы вы были из дзогчен-общины, то я бы мог повидимому сообщить вам ее фамилию (здесь нет большого секрета) - Марина в Дзогчен-Общине мне кажется года 3.


Я далеко не все фамилии членов МДО знаю, а вот внешне могла бы припомнить. Честно, кинула бы денег на телефон, если бы девушка была из МДО.




> Поэтому это весьма проблематично, чтобы ее фото появилось на форуме. И действительно ли человеку надо лишний раз и по подобным проблемам афишировать свое фото - я не уверен...


Когда действительно "жуткая беда" тут уже, по-моему, не важно что афишировать, Александр.




> Она мне по телефону говорила, что например дойти до сберкассы для нее пока нереально - я полагаю, что и до "Центр Занятости Населения" она пока не сможет дойти


Всё, что нужно - это позвонить и объяснить ситуацию. Может быть они направят к Марине социального работника, который все оформит на дому.

Совсем безвыходных ситуаций не бывает. Если конечно не лежать с больной ногой и не ждать денег и помощи, через Александра, которому это крайне затруднительно.

Извините за резкий тон, но бывает что "все сходится, но ребеночек не наш".  :Frown:

----------

Буль (03.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Последние новости от Марины:

1) Сегодня к Марине приходили несколько хороших человек (как я понял в основном христиане - я и там дал объявление, а так как даю объявление подобного типа не первый раз, то знаю, что реальную помощь обычно более оказывают христиане - даже буддистам - а здесь и не первый раз часто  какие-то странные вопросы, да и темы закрывают - например на которую ссылка выше, и за которую кто-то "похвалил" - но это экзотика, об этом много не будем) и помогли с деньгами (на сотовый 1000 перечислили, дали деньги на такси - чтобы была возможность вернуться к себе на квартиру), вещи принесли и т.д.

Марина им необыкновенно благодарна.

2) Удалось договориться и решить вопросы по поводу хорошего медицинского обследования (узи, биохимию, гинекологию, невропатолог - зав отделения, травматолог и т.д.)

Однозначное заключение: нет ничего хирургического (атролгия тазобедренного сустава, по нервным путям).

Надо обращаться в невропатологию, а в той больнице (типа скорой помощи), как говорят нет такой подходящей невропатологии.

*Очень важно*: помощь чтобы получить направление или договориться, чтобы попасть в больницу с хорошей  невропатологией (например 57 больница было бы очень хорошо)

Также может быть и другого рода лечение - что-нибудь вроде иглотерапии (в этих случаях это может быть очень эффективно) - помощь в советах, рекомендациях и поддержке -- крайне желательна и необходима...

3) *Тоже важно*: Марину завтра собираются выписывать где-то к обеду (или после) -- если бы кто-то мог *помочь с машиной* было бы не только очень хорошо, но и очень важно - Марина пока самостоятельно плохо передвигается и даже такси для нее самой - это большая проблема.

4) Сейчас для Марины конечно наиболее остро стоит *проблема с деньгами*. Ей сегодня звонили с кого-то банка и сказали, что ей оформили кредитную карту "визу", но у нее естественно большая проблема эту карту получить (пока она почти не передвигается...)

От Марины вам всем огромная благодарность за очень большую помощь и поддержку

----------


## Буль

А почему Вам было стыдно?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> А почему Вам было стыдно?


Мне стыдно когда подобные вещи происходят. Почитайте какое отношение к тяжелобольному человеку в этой теме, какая тональность многих сообщений. Проанализируйте кто и за что благодарят и выражают одобрение ("спасибо") - это что бодхичитта и сострадание?

Дело не в деньгах и в практической помощи на деле (а кое кому и с этого форума передали благодарность от Марины) -- просто у Марины очень глубокое разочарование в своих братьях буддистах - и это факт.... Речь о Марине, а не обо мне. И тема о Марине.... 

Марина и сейчас мне звонила и удивляется и поражается: ей многие звонят и помогают - но нет среди звонящих буддистов, никто не говорит слов поддержки и помощи (не обо мне  речь). Это действительно для нее оказалось еще одной драмой в жизни - как к ней отнеслись братья и сестры - буддисты, и я чувствую что ее жизнь после этого изменится...

***

Марины действительна сейчас в очень обнадеживающем состоянии - та больница где она есть не чета той больницы где она была: и отношение и людей, и врачей - чудесное. Ее возят на коляске - она не ходящая, ей очень большое внимание. Сейчас снова проходят обследования. Идет лечение. 

Марине многие помогают и она по прежнему остро нуждается в помощи...

----------


## Буль

> Мне стыдно когда подобные вещи происходят.


Почему Вам стыдно когда такое вещи происходят?




> у Марины очень глубокое разочарование в своих братьях буддистах - и это факт....


Это правда жизни. Буддисты не обязаны быть очаровательными. Это не будды. Это обыкновенные практикующие Учение люди со своими клешами и кармическими завязками. В окружении Марины не нашлось буддиста с проявленной бодхичиттой? Жаль. Но так бывает, и очень часто.




> Марина и сейчас мне звонила и удивляется и поражается: ей многие звонят и помогают - но нет среди звонящих буддистов, никто не говорит слов поддержки и помощи (не обо мне  речь). Это действительно для нее оказалось еще одной драмой в жизни - как к ней отнеслись братья и сестры - буддисты, и я чувствую что ее жизнь после этого изменится...


Я тоже надеюсь что её жизнь и отношение к буддистам изменится, и она поймёт что люди взаимодейсвуют друг с другом согласно своим кармическим связям, а не потому что они буддисты и "обязаны проявлять бодхичитту".

----------

Won Soeng (05.12.2008)

----------


## Светлана

Я лично была знакома с Мариной, и могу подтвердить, что она действительно нуждается в помощи. Порой со стороны может сложится впечатление, что она как бы не приспособлена к жизни и т.п., т.е. со "странностями". В том числе поэтому, на мой взгляд, ее попыталась кинуть контора по продаже жилья. Но это никак не повод закрывать глаза на чужое несчастье или не помогать ей. 



> Я тоже надеюсь что её жизнь и отношение к буддистам изменится, и она поймёт что люди взаимодейсвуют друг с другом согласно своим кармическим связям, а не потому что они буддисты и "обязаны проявлять бодхичитту".


Согласна с вами, что многое решают кармические связи. Но никто не мешает практикующим буддистам устанавливать новые оные связи посредством помощи.



> В окружении Марины не нашлось буддиста с проявленной бодхичиттой? Жаль. Но так бывает, и очень часто.


Так бывает, и очень часто, но почему-то только не в среде христиан. Хм, парадокс выходит... Почему-то христиан с "проявленной бодхичиттой" порой оказывается больше, чем буддистов с оной. 
Я имею в виду, что я уже давно заметила *тенденцию* - (к сожалению!) что практикующие миряне-буддисты (по крайней мере в нашей стране, про другие сказать не могу) порой не оказывают помощи нуждающимся, которым реально это нужно. Конечно, это только если сравнивать с количеством христиан (которое не в пример больше), которые реально что-то делают. А ведь и в буддизме, и в христианстве есть понятие "сострадания", а в тибетском будддизме еще даже есть понятие "бодхичитта деятельная"...
Честно говоря, я для себя лично еще не поняла, с чем все это связано.

p.s. я не говорю про всех буддистов, имею в виду только общую тенденцию, которую я наблюдала в течении пары лет.

----------

Aлександр Г. (04.12.2008)

----------


## ullu

А всего-то надо и , что написать фамилию имя отчество человека, и приложить фото, что бы люди могли проверить, что вы не мошенник.

----------

Буль (05.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> А всего-то надо и , что написать фамилию имя отчество человека, и приложить фото, что бы люди могли проверить, что вы не мошенник.


Я не мошенник и давно на этом форуме, а если кто-то сомневается, то пусть так и останется. На днях собираюсь сделать рассылку по дзогчен - общине, то там естественно укажу фамилию этой девушки (и ранее указывал) - а без фото мы и там обойдемся (да и нет у меня фото - о чем уже  ясно сказал), мы и так знаем друг друга в дзогчен-общине (в московской).

----------


## Yeshe

> Мне стыдно когда подобные вещи происходят.


 А мне стыдно, когда люди начинают спекулировать на подобном и еще обвинять в бессердечии других. Вы не можете помогать, потому что заняты, но вы можете обвинять других в бессердечии, даже не узнав, какая ноша лежит у них на плечах. Другие значит не заняты.

----------

Add (09.12.2008), Буль (05.12.2008), Сергей Муай (05.12.2008), Тацумоку (05.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (05.12.2008)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я поддержу со своей стороны сказанное Бао, но несколько по другой причине.
Интернет создает иллюзию "тесного мира".
Вокруг нас обычно не так много людей, и когда мы сталкиваемся с нуждающимися, не так сложно им помочь.
Но что делать, если Вы окружены сотнями нуждающихся? 
К определенного рода черствости следует относиться с тем же состраданием. Ведь все люди в чем-то нуждаются, не обязательно для себя. 
Когда черствость проявляется в словах - это всего лишь показатель, что человеку с этой черствостью некомфортно молчать, он чувствует, что избегает возможности помочь, и чувствует, что должен как-то оправдаться за это. Такова же природа недоверия нуждающимся, подозрение в притворстве и в скрытой корысти.

Что же касается в подобной ситуации сравнения буддисты такие, христиане такие - это тоже определенного рода дискомфорт, проявление стыда. Если можешь помочь - помоги. Если видишь, что твоя помощь недостаточна - не вменяй из-за этого вину от своей немощи другим. 

Не важно, кто тот человек, кто смог помочь, буддист он или христианин. Человек сделал доброе дело. Но если таким действием создается ожидание, если вследствие такого действия возникает осуждение тех, кто отказался помочь - то такое дело было так же и неблагим. Именно поэтому истинная благотворительность скромная, неафишируемая.

Мы не видим через интернет реальной жизни людей. Кто-то обжигался помогая мошенникам и был очень разочарован. Кто-то помогал человеку, но тщетно, поскольку развил в нем лишь ощущение, что проблемы всегда может решить кто-то другой. Кто-то помогает кому-то, с кем связан личным общением прямо сейчас, отказывая в чем-то себе. Кто-то сам еле сдерживается, чтобы не закричать: "помогите, мне плохо"

Бывает очень много ситуаций. Давайте будем скромнее в призывах о помощи. 
Наверное Вы забыли, миллиардам людей в этом мире сейчас значительно хуже, чем Марине. Вы не можете помочь всем прямо сейчас. Еще и потому, что помощь в утолении желаний вовсе не сострадание. Многие люди страдают, потому что пытаясь утолить свои желания принимают себе опорой ненадежные методы, методы, для которых у них может не хватить способностей.

Отказ от помощи это нередко жесткий запрет самому себе крикнуть: "спасите!" и привязанность к этому, и порицание тех, кто помощи просить не стесняется.
Понимаете?
На этом форуме больше людей, нуждающихся в помощи, чем об этом пишется.
Это не значит, что не нужно взывать к помощи. Это значит, что нужно взывать со всей возможной скромностью и благодарностью, а не с вызовом и порицанием.

----------

Add (09.12.2008), Lhazin (05.12.2008), Буль (05.12.2008), Марица (08.12.2008), Сергей Муай (05.12.2008), Тацумоку (05.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (05.12.2008)

----------


## Светлана

> Вы не можете помогать, потому что заняты, но вы можете обвинять других в бессердечии, даже не узнав, какая ноша лежит у них на плечах. Другие значит не заняты.


Александр Г., насколько мне помнится, в основном сказал, что не было ни одного звонка от буддистов. Конечно, все заняты, но уж просто позвонить и сказать пару теплых слов может почти каждый. 

BTR, знаете, я во многом с вами согласна, действительно, нуждающихся в помощи людей много. И помочь всем невозможно! И много других верных слов вы написали. Но все же я думаю, что мы можем хотя бы делать as much as we can, для тех людей, про кого знаем, например, минимум позвонить и поддержать.  
Чтобы такое произошло, нужно уметь поставить себя на место другого. Например, представить, что это у вас началась реальная боль в ноге, при этом нет родственников и ни копейки денег, что вас посадили в инвалидную коляску. При этом желательно еще представить запах больничных стен и ощущение безысходности. 

Я надеюсь, что у Марины все сложится хорошо. Что она выздоровеет и найдет хороших друзей.

----------

Aлександр Г. (05.12.2008), Won Soeng (05.12.2008), Тацумоку (05.12.2008)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чтобы такое произошло, нужно уметь поставить себя на место другого. Например, представить, что это у вас началась реальная боль в ноге, при этом нет родственников и ни копейки денег, что вас посадили в инвалидную коляску. При этом желательно еще представить запах больничных стен и ощущение безысходности.


Люди обладают различной склонности к эмпатии. Кто-то то это чувствует и без напоминания, а кто-то и при напоминании только поморщится. 

Я не только надеюсь, я желаю Марине, чтобы у нее все было хорошо. Такие призывы о помощи, и такие обсуждения нередко помогают людям разбудить свое сердце.

----------

Aлександр Г. (05.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

> Я надеюсь, что у Марины все сложится хорошо. Что она выздоровеет и найдет хороших друзей.


+1, и пусть друзья у неё будут такими же преданными, искренними и заботливыми как Александр Г. и Вы, Светлана.

----------

Won Soeng (05.12.2008)

----------


## Дубинин

Думаю дело не в чёрствости. Просто под непосредственную безотлогательную помощь, людей хотят подписать на рещение её других непрекращающихся проблем, ибо судя по всему, таков стиль её жизни. Думаю именно благодаря практике, многие понимают, что лучшая помошь ей, это не помогать (конечно не в этом случае, а дальше).

----------

Liza Lyolina (05.12.2008), Буль (05.12.2008), Майя П (04.03.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Aлександр Г, складывается ощущение, что вы мониторите проблемы всех окружающих людей, а потом перекладываете эти проблемы на те социальные группы с которыми нуждающийся себя ассоциирует. Помощь о которой вы обычно просите решается либо более тесными связями: близкие, знакомые, друзья, либо группами и сообществами которые ориентированы на социальную помощь (у христиан в нашей стране это получается лучше, честь им за это и хвала), а также медицинскими и прочими государственными учреждениями.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Думаю дело не в чёрствости. Просто под непосредственную безотлогательную помощь, людей хотят подписать на рещение её других непрекращающихся проблем, ибо судя по всему, таков стиль её жизни. Думаю именно благодаря практике, многие понимают, что лучшая помошь ей, это не помогать (конечно не в этом случае, а дальше).


В точку.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* Aлександр Г, складывается ощущение,

С Мариной я практически не общаюсь и мало знаком, но у нее есть мой телефон и она член дзогчен - общины и иногда она ко мне звонит и просит в чем-то помочь, и нередко помощь связана с интернет.  Если бы у нее был самостоятельный выход в инет или она могла самостоятельно дойти до интернет - кафе, то так бы это и было. Но в этом случае я счел своим долгом, когда она меня персонально попросила помочь и опубликовать от нее просьбу на форуме - про буддийский форум она просила! -- я это сделал. 

И насколько я понимаю этот форум для этого и существует, и этот раздел для этого и существует: чтобы мы помогали друг другу и своим братьям - буддистам, в первую очередь.

В чем проблема??

----------


## Neroli

> Я надеюсь, что у Марины все сложится хорошо. Что она выздоровеет и найдет хороших друзей.


Светлана, а почему вы сами не хотите стать Марине хорошим другом? Почему надеетесь что это как-то всё без вас должно быть?

----------


## ullu

> Я не мошенник и давно на этом форуме, а если кто-то сомневается, то пусть так и останется. На днях собираюсь сделать рассылку по дзогчен - общине, то там естественно укажу фамилию этой девушки (и ранее указывал) - а без фото мы и там обойдемся (да и нет у меня фото - о чем уже  ясно сказал), мы и так знаем друг друга в дзогчен-общине (в московской).


Ну, чего ж, я то не настаиваю конечно, просто так было бы эффективнее.

Ну и чаще всего у людей ( особенно в Мск) проблема не в то, что бы дать денег, а в том, что бы найти на это время. Поэтому лучше конечно яндекс-деньги или что-то подобное.

----------


## Won Soeng

> * Aлександр Г, складывается ощущение,
> 
> С Мариной я практически не общаюсь и мало знаком, но у нее есть мой телефон и она член дзогчен - общины и иногда она ко мне звонит и просит в чем-то помочь, и нередко помощь связана с интернет.  Если бы у нее был самостоятельный выход в инет или она могла самостоятельно дойти до интернет - кафе, то так бы это и было. Но в этом случае я счел своим долгом, когда она меня персонально попросила помочь и опубликовать от нее просьбу на форуме - про буддийский форум она просила! -- я это сделал. 
> 
> И насколько я понимаю этот форум для этого и существует, и этот раздел для этого и существует: чтобы мы помогали друг другу и своим братьям - буддистам, в первую очередь.
> 
> В чем проблема??


Проблема в том чувстве вины, которое Вы испытываете не обнаружив того уровня сочувствия и желания помочь, которого ожидали.
Если не будете расстраиваться из-за того, что не все еще развили сочувствие. которое Вы считаете достойным, то и не будете видеть в этом какой-то проблемы или какого-то противоречия.

В данном случае помощь в понимании ситуации-как-есть направлена уже к Вам, поскольку мучение испытали так же и Вы. Было объяснение и для Марины, что завышенные ожидания - причина дополнительный психологических мучений.

Не расстраивайтесь, пожалуйста, ведь не удовлетворяясь тем, что уже есть, очень сложно сохранять терпение и спокойствие.

----------

Add (09.12.2008)

----------


## Буль

> Согласна с вами, что многое решают кармические связи. Но никто не мешает практикующим буддистам устанавливать новые оные связи посредством помощи.


Но никто не вправе и порицать их за отсутствие таковой связи или за отсутствие желания установить оную, не так ли?




> Так бывает, и очень часто, но почему-то только не в среде христиан. Хм, парадокс выходит... Почему-то христиан с "проявленной бодхичиттой" порой оказывается больше, чем буддистов с оной.


1. У христиан нет бодхичитты. Они проявляют сострадание совсем по другим причинам.
2. В России Бодхисаттв, увы, мало.
3. Бодхисаттв вообще мало.




> Я имею в виду, что я уже давно заметила *тенденцию* - (к сожалению!) что практикующие миряне-буддисты (по крайней мере в нашей стране, про другие сказать не могу) порой не оказывают помощи нуждающимся, которым реально это нужно. Конечно, это только если сравнивать с количеством христиан (которое не в пример больше), которые реально что-то делают. А ведь и в буддизме, и в христианстве есть понятие "сострадания", а в тибетском будддизме еще даже есть понятие "бодхичитта деятельная"...
> Честно говоря, я для себя лично еще не поняла, с чем все это связано.


Это связано с совокупной кармой людей, населяющих эту страну.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Не расстраивайтесь, пожалуйста, ведь не удовлетворяясь тем, что уже есть, очень сложно сохранять терпение и спокойствие.


Пожалуйста не надо обо мне - у меня нет проблем. Тема об Марине и о помощи Марине

Всех Благ!

----------


## Спокойный

А я от себя честно скажу, почему, например, я в себе погасил, казалось бы, естественное стремление помочь человеку. Потому что стрёмная какая-то эта Марина, да и вся ситуация, не хочется связываться.
И то, как Вы, Александр Г., описываете всю эту ситуацию меня попросту напрягает.
Напрягает неоправданно частое использование имени Марина, чуть ли не в каждом предложении, и избегание местоимений. Напрягает то, как предложения разорваны друг от друга, каждое как будто с красной строки. Это только самые бросающиеся в глаза странности.

Если бы Вы, Александр, написали всё проще, мол, ребята, хорошей девушке плохо, помогите тем-то и тем-то, я бы понял. А у Вас *у самого в каждом предложении сквозит*, что девушка она стрёмная, Вы не можете от этого внутреннего ощущения сами отделаться, и при первом же удобном случае открещиваетесь от знакомства с этой девушкой, мол, да и не знаю я её вовсе, на самом-то деле. А потом удивляетесь, почему ей не особо хотят помочь. Это же Вы индуцируете, по сути.

----------

Neroli (06.12.2008), Буль (06.12.2008), Майя П (04.03.2009), Марица (08.12.2008), Сергей Муай (06.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* А я от себя честно скажу 

эта тема создана не для критики (в том числе и с моей стороны) а для помощи Марины. 

* А у Вас

Я стараюсь быть честным

* Напрягает

Не напрягайтесь. Вы на буддийском форуме. Буддисту не стоит напрягаться

----------


## Тацумоку

> * А у Вас
> 
> Я стараюсь быть честным


Спасибо.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Последние новости от Марины:

Есть улучшения в здоровье - пока Марина ходит с палочкой, но появляются перспективы, что она после выписки будет ходить и без костыльной палочки

Еще проводится большой комплекс обследований и это будет продолжаться еще и в начале следующей недели.

К Марине приезжал несколько раз один добрый человек и помогал и с деньгами и с вещами, и помог ей ранее перейти на лечение в эту замечательнейшую больницу святителя Алексия.

Марина по прежнему остро нуждается в нашей помощи.

Марина всех исключительно благодарит за огромную помощь и поддержку, а том числе и форумчан с буддийского форума - всех: и тех, кто ее или то что с ней связано, критикует и тех кто реально помогает и теплым словом и делами

----------


## Спокойный

> Не напрягайтесь. Вы на буддийском форуме. Буддисту не стоит напрягаться


Так это не моё напряжение. Я его уловил, исходящим от Вас.
Просто обитатели этого форума, буддисты и не очень - люди приученные практикой внимательно прислушиваться к своим внутренним ощущениям  :Smilie:  , и, я думаю, тоже уловили то, что я описал. А христиане на другой волне, в такие тонкости не вникают.  :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (04.03.2009)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* Просто обитатели этого форума, буддисты и не очень - люди приученные практикой внимательно прислушиваться к своим внутренним ощущениям

Я отвечу: дело в том, что речь которую вы ведете это не ответы на мои вопросы, и не относится к тому о чем я писал, когда объяснял, что мне стыдно.

Мне совсем "не стыдно" когда кто-то кому-то не оказывает помощи, как например в этом случае предположим - здесь нет ни проблемы, ни обид, ни оснований для этого. Что из-за этого кто-то будет обижаться?? Глупо, по моему.  А вы почему - то на это обратили внимание - я на это лично не обращал особого внимания - хотя и говорил, что люди даже не звонят - но и это не важно (я приводил слова Марины, о том что она обратила внимание, что ей не звонят из ее буддийского окружения), но это на самом деле не так уж и важно.

А что важно, и что оказалось мировозренческой трагедией? Моими словами еще раз - а уже говорил: тональность многих сообщений, и кто - кого благодарит в этой теме и за что т.д. Именно это и меня поразило - а вовсе не то, кто помогает или не помогает - я и сам по роду  обстоятельств не могу серьезно помочь Марине (а то что другие люди помогли - это не моя заслуга). Тональность и отношение к крайне тяжелобольному человеку и оказавшемуся в крайне трагической ситуации (нет денег, родных, друзей, жилья и т.д.)

А люди, наши братья что в этой теме пишут??? 

Не понятно? Хорошо два примера:

1) Не тот культурный человек, кто не пролил соус на скатерть, а тот кто это не заметил, когда это сделал его сосед.

2) О мертвом принято говорить либо хорошее, либо ничего.

Многие лучше бы промолчали, чем делиться своими соображениями в этой ситуации, связанной с исключительной болезнью и бедой у человека...

Если не смог доходчиво объяснить свою позицию и останусь не понятым - я объяснял, старался: если не объяснил, ну и ладно...

В обоих случаях только примеры и ничего конкретно связаного  Мариной, а вы пишите о высоких достижениях практики?? Я же сомневаюсь просто в элементарной культуре и сострадании...

С уважением

----------


## Этэйла

> Мне сейчас позвонила девушка по имени Марина (Дзогчен - община)  и рассказала о своей ситуации


Спокойный на мой взгляд многие из форумчан состоят в Дзогчен-общине, почему-бы нескольким не собратся и не доехать до Марины, если это лож, то верно они об этом сообщат, чтоб нас не дурачили и мы не пополняли какой-то непонятный счет и т.п...к сожалению я сама не в Москве, а так бы с удовольстивием помогла чем смогла человеку, если он на самом деле нуждается в помощи, и хотелось сказать, если сможешь помочь, помогай, авось и тебе когда-то эта помощь понадобится(этоя так обобщенно)...если кто-то доедет до Марины напишите здесь пожалуйста т.к. поговорить по телефону это не тот вариант.

----------

Aлександр Г. (07.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> А вы почему - то на это обратили внимание - я на это лично не обращал особого внимания - хотя и говорил, что *люди даже не звонят* - но и это не важно (я приводил слова Марины, о том что она обратила внимание, что ей не звонят из ее буддийского окружения), но это на самом деле не так уж и важно.


Александр, а вы ведь Марине тоже не звоните. Когда вы сообщаете о состоянии дел Марины, вы в обязательном порядке отмечаете, что вам звонит она сама. 
Вы пишите на форуме, значит немного свободного времени у вас всё же есть, так вот, вместо того, чтобы писать тут, позвонили бы девушке. 
Но нет, вам больше нравится сидеть на БФ и упрекать всех в черствости и в отсутствии элементарной культуры и сострадания.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* а вы ведь Марине тоже не звоните

я тоже звоню Марине. 

Я буду игнорировать и не буду объяснять, что я делаю и не делаю в помощь Марине, по моему для меня не совсем благородно оправдываться при странных предположениях такого рода. Сорри

Тема о другом. Кто не понимает, что же могу поделать.

*************

Вообще администрация может эту тему зарубить - нет проблем. И раньше была тема зарублена (ссылка на зарубленную тему здесь же в теме есть) - но по менее важному поводу. 

У меня такое впечатление: что многие предпочитают медитировать, а страдания других отвлекают их от медитации... а это плохо...

----------


## Марица

> * 
> 
> У меня такое впечатление: что многие предпочитают медитировать, а страдания других отвлекают их от медитации... а это плохо...


                У страданий есть причина.  Например,
 непонимание, что буддистам (тем паче-ваджрным братьям и сестрам) не следует предлагать поиск людей, способных "выбить" деньги у мужа нашей героини...Да еще за вознаграждение.
              Самое лучшее, что можно сделать для Марины- научить ее правильному воззрению, правильной медитации и правильному поведению. 
Эта помощь бесценна, несравнима ни с какими подношениями.
             Сравнивать медитацию  "многих" с материальным подношением в пользу второго-явный пример неведения, если не падения.

----------

Буль (08.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* Сравнивать медитацию "многих" с материальным подношением в пользу второго-явный пример неведения, если не падения.

Будьте внимательны и обращайте внимание на мои прямые слова и не присоединяйте мне пожалуйста того чего не было. Об этом я и Спокойному говорил. Проблема не в материальных подношениях - прочитайте пожалуйста внимательно мой ответ ему

* Буддистам (тем паче-ваджрным братьям и сестрам) не следует предлагать поиск людей, способных "выбить" деньги у мужа нашей героини...

А это вообще непонятно откуда появилось??

----------


## Марица

> *
> 
> Будьте внимательны и обращайте внимание на мои прямые слова и не присоединяйте мне пожалуйста того чего не было...


                   Кто предпочел иное толкование Вашему вызову "предпочитающим медитировать"- пусть кинет  камень... :Smilie: 





> * Буддистам (тем паче-ваджрным братьям и сестрам) не следует предлагать поиск людей, способных "выбить" деньги у мужа нашей героини...
> 
> А это вообще непонятно откуда появилось??


              Из ссылок одного из участников форума в начале этой темы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8471
Я знакома с этим письмом и раньше. Искренне прошу прощения, если это-ошибка, и печальный "квартирный случай " произошел с другой Мариной, о которой  хлопотал Уважаемый Александр Г.Но телефон Марины приведен тот же...
             К слову, на официальном форуме ДО люди спрашивают: кому нужна помощь? Тема заявлена, а письмо автор стер. Так что, разочарование Марины и обвинения в адрес сангхи необоснованы.
            Любой способен поставить себя на место страдающего человека. Но помощь помощи рознь.  Мало дать человеку денег. Гораздо важнее предостеречь от будущих проблем, кои не замедлят прийти на смену, если практик от буддизма не владеет данными ему Учителем драгоценными инструментами.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* "выбить"

Это бандюковские слова и подход. В моем случае речь насколько я помню, речь шла о юридической помощи (то дело Марина програла, хотя у нее были и неплохие исходные позиции и ее круто обманули).

* на официальном форуме ДО люди спрашивают, кому нужна помощь? Тема заявлена, а письмо автор стер. Так что, разочарование Марины и обвинения в адрес сангхи необоснованы.

Я по поводу рассылки по ДО еще решаю вопрос. И пока не делаю по разным обстоятельствам - демонов пока в пространстве много, вот успокоятся демоны будет более спокойная и миролюбивая обстановка, а также ситуация более созреет - мне не хотелось братьев и сестер по общине многими посланиями в адрес Марины обременять - хотя бы одно отправить, но чтобы это послание было более подготовленное.

А по поводу  удаленной темы - я не открывал ту тему, я даже не знаю где она открыта: добрые люди открыли, удалили и т.д. - это не было со мною связано. Я хотел найти ту тему, но может быть тот кто открыл тот и там и здесь удалил: здесь в теме была ссылка, а теперь нет - здесь многие удаляют разные сообщения.

----------


## Марица

> * "выбить"
> 
> Это бандюковские слова и подход...


            Охотно соглашусь.Тем не менее:




> Помощь при исключительных обстоятельствах. «Кинули» при продаже жилья.
> 
> Мне позвонила духовная сестра Марина (мы с ней принимали Передачу у нашего Римпоче), и попросила ей помочь при исключительных обстоятельствах: ее «кинули» при продаже жилья (жилье продавал ее бывший муж, но были нарушены – ее «кинули» - финансовые обязательства. Я разослал ее два письма по рассылке в нашей общине, и теперь открываю эту тему по ее настоятельной просьбе на этом форуме. Привожу текст ее двух писем полностью, и из них по всей видимости можно вполне понять предисторию и суть ее проблемы. 
> 
> Если кто может ей помочь, пожалуйста свяжитесь с нею.
> 
> Всего доброго,
> Александр Г. 
> 
> ...


               Прошу прощения за длинноты, но из песни слова не выкинешь...Если модератор сочтет нужным заменить цитату ссылкой-охотно пойму :Smilie: ...




> * на официальном форуме ДО люди спрашивают, кому нужна помощь? Тема заявлена, а письмо автор стер. Так что, разочарование Марины и обвинения в адрес сангхи необоснованы.
> 
> Я по поводу рассылки по ДО еще решаю вопрос...


                     Тем не менее,на официальном форуме ДО висит пустая тема с просьбой о помощи Марине.Не проще ли быть последовательным и дать людям конкретную информацию? Ведь далеко не все заходят сюда, на этот форум...




> И пока не делаю по разным обстоятельствам - демонов пока в пространстве много, вот успокоятся демоны будет более спокойная и миролюбивая обстановка, а также ситуация более созреет - мне не хотелось братьев и сестер по общине многими посланиями в адрес Марины обременять - хотя бы одно отправить, но чтобы это послание было более подготовленное.


                     Звучит, мягко говоря, самонадеянно (особливо с демонами) :Smilie: . Братья и сестры сами решат, обременять  себя или нет помощью Марине. 




> А по поводу  удаленной темы - я не открывал ту тему, я даже не знаю где она открыта: добрые люди открыли, удалили и т.д. - это не было со мною связано. Я хотел найти ту тему, но может быть тот кто открыл тот и там и здесь удалил: здесь в теме была ссылка, а теперь нет - здесь многие удаляют разные сообщения.


                       Александр, просто зайдите на официальный форум ДО, тема "висит" на видном месте. Заполните пустое пространство информацией.
Ведь это-родная Община. В чем проблема? В демонах?

----------

Add (09.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Дорогая Марица! 

* Помощь при исключительных обстоятельствах. «Кинули» при продаже жилья.

я уже вам объяснил, а более подробно не вижу смысла


* Тем не менее,на официальном форуме ДО висит пустая тема с просьбой о помощи Марине.Не проще ли быть последовательным и дать людям конкретную информацию? 

Я эту тему там не открывал. По моему еще немножко рано. Подождем. А есть еще вариант - пообщайтесь сами с Мариной, можете даже встретиться, и самостоятельно открыть тему - у вас это наверняка лучше и мудрее получится, чем у меня.

Сарвамангалам

----------


## Этэйла

> На днях собираюсь сделать рассылку по дзогчен - общине, то там естественно укажу фамилию этой девушки (и ранее указывал) - а без фото мы и там обойдемся (да и нет у меня фото - о чем уже  ясно сказал), мы и так знаем друг друга в дзогчен-общине (в московской).


Друзья если правда эти люди состоят давно в Дзогчен общине почему бы не помочь марине, где Главный Модератор-Дзогчен? Что он в этой теме отмалчивается?
Понятно, что много, таких просящих  в помощи псевдо-буддистов... типо помогите Ирине Рудных, там ясно в какой помоще этот человек нуждается, а может Марине и впрямь нужна помощь, что сложно доехат, увидеть ее и оценить состояние человека и поделится с нами своими соображениями, если нужна так что не поможем?

----------


## ullu

А зачем? 
Впрямь это когда человек не карпизиничает. А когда капризничает, значит не нужна помощь.

----------

Add (09.12.2008)

----------


## Марица

> Понятно, что много, таких просящих в помощи псевдо-буддистов...


                   Лично я стараюсь людей ни в чем не подозревать. О помощи может просить любой человек-при чем тут его принадлежность к какой-либо конфессии? Естественно, получит Марина от людей деньги и моральную поддержку, будь она хоть жрица вуду... 
                   Бодхичитта бывает абсолютной и относительной. Кто-то помогает даянием, кто-то-советом...Кто-то сидит и медитирует на благо всех живых существ. Разве можно сравнивать и сопоставлять меру помощи?
                   Neroli не случайно просила напечатать фотографию. Можно сделать практику Мандаравы, наконец... Или практику Будды Медицины. 
                   При простых вопросах я вижу напряженные ответы со странными комментариями про "демонов"...Если Александр всего лишь связной Марины, то что мешает сделать следующий шаг- дать более полную информацию как здесь, так и в ДО?
В данном вопросе я вижу устойчивую позицию,- отнюдь не недоразумение или леность автора.

----------

Буль (09.12.2008)

----------


## Этэйла

Ладно все мы можим чисто буддийские тексты выдавать и про принадлежность к любой конфессии и про Бодхичитту относительную и обсолютную(здесь вам дзогченовцам виднее), я ее для себя пока не разделила, а вот я вижу ленность форумчан поднять свою задницу и доехать до человека, все так хорошо видно знают Александра, что если человек кинул СОС, кому-то плохо вы в Москве я сейчас пока нет, что так сложно доехать и заглянуть к человеку, и озвучить на форуме правда все или это очередная х..............., а что Neroli всех из Дзогчен - общины может узнать  всех по фотографии?(замечательная визуальная память).
Если правда так плохо человеку, что все вмести ничего не сообразим для нее?

----------

Светлана (09.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* Если Александр всего лишь связной Марины, то что мешает сделать следующий шаг- дать более полную информацию как здесь, так и в ДО?
В данном вопросе я вижу устойчивую позицию,- отнюдь не недоразумение или леность автора. 

Я зарегистрировался на Дзогчен форуме и жду когда мне придет подтверждение от администрации. 

Вообще сейчас складывается крайне тяжелая ситуация для Марины: я у нее один "связной" человек, через которого у нее есть выход в Интернет, а уж как он для нее важен объяснять не приходится....

У меня сейчас начинаются сплошные командировки, когда я возможно буду один день бывать в Москве в неделю, а потом на с 27 декабря (а до этого буду в другом городе почти неделю) буду в отпуске до 13 января. А командировки с выездом у меня начинаются с этой пятницы... И уже сейчас я перегружен и на работе практически не смогу в значительной степени заниматься делами Марины....

Если девушке не поможем, если кто-нибудь даже минимальную помощь девушке с интернет не возмет на себя: девушка реально может пропасть, и это не преувеличение...

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* Я зарегистрировался на Дзогчен форуме и жду когда мне придет подтверждение от администрации. 

Тему нашел.

Но я пока на том форуме не имею прав отвечать на сообщения и пока имею следующее сообщение:

Janchup, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

"Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. "

***

Видимо надо ждать активации. Если кто может что посоветовать, то буду благодарен

----------


## Neroli

> Если девушке не поможем, если кто-нибудь даже минимальную помощь девушке с интернет не возмет на себя: девушка реально может пропасть, и это не преувеличение...


А христиане всё еще с Мариной?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Видимо надо ждать активации. Если кто может что посоветовать, то буду благодарен


Вероятно Вы не сможете опубликовать сообщение на форуме ДО самостоятельно, не являясь непосредственно членом ДО. Совет: свяжитесь с Андреем Бесединым через БФ, написав ему ЛС с просьбой дать объявление о помощи (профиль Андрея тут). Андрей - администратор форума ДО. 

На форуме ДО в разделе, к кот. имеют доступ только члены ДО, некто под ником 850с опубликовал тему ""Сочно! Помощь Марине" (грамматика оригинала). В самой теме ничего нет, причем ваще. Там же Андрей Беседин сообщает о том, что автор удалил свое сообщение. Т.е. на данный момент до членов ДО суть вопроса так и не донесли. 

Удачи!

----------

Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Светлана

> Но никто не вправе и порицать их за отсутствие таковой связи или за отсутствие желания установить оную, не так ли?


Так. Но лично я никого тут не порицаю. Если только не называть "порицанием" констатацию фактов. 




> 1. У христиан нет бодхичитты. Они проявляют сострадание совсем по другим причинам.


Это так. Зато результат часто выходит гораздо лучше. Например, в данном случае, человека перевели в хорошую больницу, где она может получить хорошую мед. помощь.

----------


## Буль

> Это так. Зато результат часто выходит гораздо лучше. Например, в данном случае, человека перевели в хорошую больницу, где она может получить хорошую мед. помощь.


Вот если нет бодхичитты то понимание того что "лучше" а что "хуже" начинает зависеть исключительно от собственной точки зрения. В результате дилемма give a man a fish or teach him to fish становится неразрешимой...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* Вероятно Вы не сможете опубликовать сообщение на форуме ДО самостоятельно, не являясь непосредственно членом ДО. Совет: свяжитесь с Андреем Бесединым через БФ, написав ему ЛС с просьбой дать объявление о помощи (профиль Андрея тут). Андрей - администратор форума ДО. 

Спасибо за совет. Я написал серьезное письмо Андрею, где с большими подробностями рассказал об этой беде. Я надеюсь на его помощь и советы.

Я член дзогчен-общины (более 3-х лет), и Марина член МДО. В письме к Андрею, я естестественно сообщил и свою фамилию и Марины - в этом нет тайны (но на этом форуме мне кажется не стоит, чтобы фамилии светились).

***

Больше всего меня беспокоит, то что Марина фактически остается без интернет - я начиная с пятницы в разъездах (да уже и сейчас, на работе у меня и аврал и абзац...).

Кто может помочь Марине с выходом в интернет и поддерживать с нею связь???? Ведь без связи ей реально невозможно жить.

***

Приведу и здесь последние новости от Марины (из того, что я писал Андрею):

Ей необходимо срочное лечение в стационаре по неврологии.

Лучшее что она сможет пока получить - это направление через 4 месяца в ту больницу на лечение и это далеко не факт, что получит - если повезет. ...............

Ее собираются вскоре выписать - на днях.

И после этого мы имеем:

1) Лечения пока нет, денег нет, с жильем более чем плохо. Марина пока еле ходит с костылем.

Друзей и хороших знакомых у нее тоже нет...

2) Может быть ей через некую миссионерскую службу помогут восстановить медицинский полюс в среду, может откроют счет в банке. Может еще что-то сделают.

3) У меня начинаются сплошные коммандировки, отъезды, отпуск - об этом я в теме пишу. А у Марины - я пока единственная связь с интернет, а интернет - это для нее какая-никая надежда и связь...

Всех благ.......

p.s. кое что я сокрою в точках, из того что мне кажется не стоит публично говорить на БФ о Марине и ее проблеме, но в дзогчен-окружении и в письме к Андрею я все стараюсь прямо и без недомолвок писать... Просто тут некоторые недоумевают, что не обо всем написано в этой теме - не обо всем и надо писать. Все просто: Марина, член МДО, буддистка, попала в беду и ее надо спасать и помогать тем, что нам по силам...

----------


## Ни-ла

Прочитала тему. Задумалась....Разве нельзя просто помочь человеку, даже просто ради себя??? Поясню. Взращивая добродетель в сердце - начинать надо с себя и своих мотиваций. Даже если человек вас обманывает - какая разница?Не должно это интересовать. Помогаете ведь Вы.....Это Ваша заслуга...Ваш благое действие и мотивация.
Ко мне часто подходят бомжи и старые люди, просят денег с различными причинами неимения онных...Если я буду долго думать - на что потратит мои деньги этот человек - какой же я практик? Хочешь помочь - делай это честно и стремительно, от всего сердца. Долгие размышления - Мара Сомнения....
На крайний случай - можно просто посвятить практику Марине - эту помощь еще никто не отменял, тем более, что она практик Дхармы.

----------

Марица (10.12.2008), Маруся (10.12.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ко мне часто подходят бомжи и старые люди, просят денег с различными причинами неимения онных...Если я буду долго думать - на что потратит мои деньги этот человек - какой же я практик? Хочешь помочь - делай это честно и стремительно, от всего сердца.


Какой же смысл давать денег бомжу-алкоголику? Чтобы он напился, или клея нанюхался? Накопите Вы этим заслугу, или нет - не знаю, но бомжу это точно на пользу не пойдет. Если есть желание помочь, то можно дать какой-нибудь еды, или вещи ненужные (особенно сейчас, когда холода начинаются) - так по-моему, надежнее. Помощь без мудрости легко обернется во вред.

ПС Это я, конечно, не в контексте обсуждаемой темы, а так, вобщем. А вообще, Марину, конечно, жалко, если там все так, как пишет Александр. Пусть у нее все наладится.

----------

Dondhup (10.12.2008), Liza Lyolina (10.12.2008), Neroli (10.12.2008), Буль (10.12.2008)

----------


## Ни-ла

> Какой же смысл давать денег бомжу-алкоголику? Чтобы он напился, или клея нанюхался? Накопите Вы этим заслугу, или нет - не знаю, но бомжу это точно на пользу не пойдет. Если есть желание помочь, то можно дать какой-нибудь еды, или вещи ненужные (особенно сейчас, когда холода начинаются) - так по-моему, надежнее. Помощь без мудрости легко обернется во вред.
> 
> ПС Это я, конечно, не в контексте обсуждаемой темы, а так, вобщем. А вообще, Марину, конечно, жалко, если там все так, как пишет Александр. Пусть у нее все наладится.


Денег давать бомжу-алкоголику смысла вообще нет))))) Да только долгие раздумья о помощи - тоже не вариант))) Да и кроме того, речь не о сто процентных случаях, когда ты уверен, что деньги или помошь пойдут не во благо. Речь о том, что, когда есть сомнения - лучше разреши их в пользу просящего. Да и в помощи отказывать нельзя...как-то не по-бодхисаттвовски...в подобных случаях.

----------

Марица (10.12.2008)

----------


## Марица

> что Neroli всех из Дзогчен - общины может узнать всех по фотографии?(замечательная визуальная память).


                  Я прошу не делать Neroli заложницей моей поддержки.  Фотография помогла бы для коллективной практики для Марины. Разве буддистам стоит пренебрегать такой возможностью?




> ... и про Бодхичитту относительную и обсолютную(здесь вам дзогченовцам виднее),


                      Простите мое невежество, но по-моему, про абсолютную и относительную бодхичитту (термины весьма условные) знают не только, как Вы выразились, "дзогченцы"...
                     Если у Вас так развито сострадание-бросайте все и приезжайте помочь человеку. Издалека бросать воззвания любой может.  
                      Заметьте, что в этой теме ругают белый свет за равнодушие те, кто сами ссылаются на собственную уважительную причину. препятствующую поездке к Марине...
Может, пора научиться уважать не только свои обстоятельства?
                      И неужели Вы настолько наивны, что полагаете:мол, после моего издалека-далекого пинка сейчас все устыдятся, воспрянут и поедут?..
                    Главное помнить о том, что пользы от ругани не будет никому. И меньше всего,-Марине...

----------


## Марица

> Прочитала тему. Задумалась....Разве нельзя просто помочь человеку, даже просто ради себя??? Поясню. Взращивая добродетель в сердце - начинать надо с себя и своих мотиваций. Даже если человек вас обманывает - какая разница?.


                  Абсолютно согласна.Совершая благой поступок, человек прежде всего накапливает заслуги независимо от мотивации просящего.
                Но почему так настойчиво и плотно зависла тема обмана? 
                Лично я говорила о серьезном заблуждении насчет возможности изменения ситуации с помощью разовых подношений. Ибо "грабли" у страждущего-по паре в каждом кармане. Надо же с этим что-то делать.
                 Убеждена, что за много лет на форуме жили темы с похожими сценариями: добрые "дающие" и равнодушные "медитирующие"...  :Smilie: 
                 Если найдется добрый и располагающий временем человек, откроет для Марины счет в банке- сообщите в ДО. У "дзогченцев" люди от голода и нищеты не пропадают. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Речь о том, что, когда есть сомнения - лучше разреши их в пользу просящего.


Хо-хо... а мне казалось что речь идёт о реализации бодхичитты, а не о шаблонах принятия решений... Я ошибся форумом?  :EEK!:  Мне нужно на буддийский!

----------


## Этэйла

> Заметьте, что в этой теме ругают белый свет за равнодушие те, кто сами ссылаются на собственную уважительную причину. препятствующую поездке к Марине...
> Может, пора научиться уважать не только свои обстоятельства?
>                       И неужели Вы настолько наивны, что полагаете:мол, после моего издалека-далекого пинка сейчас все устыдятся, воспрянут и поедут?..
>                     Главное помнить о том, что пользы от ругани не будет никому. И меньше всего,-Марине...


Пинок я не давала  :Smilie:  и не стыдила людей за бездействие, а моя просьба о посещении Марины очень проста, может кто-то ей откроет счет и конкретно я смогу перевисти какието деньги т.к. сейчас не в Москве или отправить посылку с одеждой просто на какой адресс и кто это ей доставит, ведь даже размера человека приблизительный не знаю.

А фотографии для коллективной практики обычно наверное помещают в разделе прошу помолится, а здесь вероятно человеку нужна конкретная помощь.
 Удачной Вам практики!

----------


## Буль

> Но почему так настойчиво и плотно зависла тема обмана?


Потому что всѣ мы люди, всѣ человѣки, всѣ во грѣхахъ, яко въ блатѣ валяемся и все мы понимаем что просьба материальной помощи:

Через посредниковСкрывая свои паспортные данныеСкрывая даже собственное лицо

_чаще всего_ является обманом.  :EEK!: 

Странно, что приходится это объяснять взрослым людям....  :Confused:

----------

Маруся (10.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (10.12.2008)

----------


## Ни-ла

> Хо-хо... а мне казалось что речь идёт о реализации бодхичитты, а не о шаблонах принятия решений... Я ошибся форумом?  Мне нужно на буддийский!


имхо,конечно, реализация начинается с мотивации...Разве не так?)))

----------


## Буль

Разве мотивация происходит из ниоткуда?  :Confused: 
Уж не из реализации ли она проистекает?  :EEK!: 

_Что̀ было, то̀ и будетъ; и что̀ дѣлалось, то̀ и будетъ дѣлаться, — и нѣтъ ничего новаго подъ солнцемъ._ 


_Ох, ох, ох! Зачем Нансэн убил кота? Кто бы знал, кто бы знал..._

----------


## Маруся

Начну с того, что я не в Москве и помочь Марине, увы, не в состоянии.
Но вопрос возник.
Например, перестает человек ходить на коллективные практики. Есть варианты:
1) решил "завязать", разочаровался
2) занят работой (семьей...)
3) заболел
4) уехал надолго
5) умер
Если я знаю его телефон, то звоню. Иногда стремно звонить, потому что бывают ситуации, когда человеку никого видеть не хочется (мало ли какие обстоятельства)...
Если не знаю тел. или тел. отключен, то что делать? При чем тут наличие/отсутствие бодхичитты?
--------------------------------------------
Спасибо большое за эту тему!
Сейчас припомню, кого давно не видела - и с утра позвоню - может, что-то случилось, а человек стесняется позвонить и попросить о помощи...

----------

Буль (10.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если бы Бодхисаттва помогал при любом намеке на просьбу, то будьте уверены, что вокруг Дхарамсалы стояли бы лагеря нищих из Колкаты, Мадраса, Мумбаи, которые как на работу ходили ко всем Тулку и ЕСДЛ за помощью. Каждый день.

И выглядело бы это подобно сбору подаяния бхикку Сангхи в том же Таиланде: вереница нуждающихся идет по домам практикующих Махаяну и Ваджраяну, собирая не только для себя, но для своих семей. Как на работу. 

- Практикуешь Махаяну? Развиваешь чистую мотивацию помощи всем БВЖС? Я и моя семья пришли к тебе за помощью.

- Видишь собачку на улице? Практикуешь Махану? Бери ее в дом или пристрой в приют. Она же голодает каждый день и нуждается в помощи постоянно, а не только сегодня, когда ты ее встретил и решил покормить.

Это же касается кошек, одиноких старых людей, тех же бомжей, одиноких людей в любой больнице, сидящих в тюрьмах и зонах.
...
Каково ваше мнение, почему этого не происходит?

P.S. + стоит помнить, что тема будет веселой, как в "Заводном апельсине" Кубрика...
P.S.S. + ситуация с сидящими в ретритах по горам "ради блага всех живых существ", когда мир полон нуждающихся в реальной помощи, вообще парадоксальна!

P.S.S.S. 
http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/chtivo/rainbow/19.htm



> Как вы сами видите, вполне возможно потерять поведение, увлёкшись воззрением. Возможно и другое - потерять воззрение, увлёкшись поведением. Заботиться об остальных, помогать им лекарствами и образованием - определённо доброе дело. Однако им нужно заниматься с отношением Четырёх Безмерных, безо всяких эгоистических целей заработать себе таким путём славу или уважение и без мыслей: "Я делаю добро! Я помогаю другим!". Делать что-то, исходя из Четырёх Безмерных, означает создавать добродетельную карму общего обусловленного типа. Помогать другим из чистых побуждений, не думая о себе, - лучший вид обусловленной добродетели; это воистину великолепно!
> 
> Необусловленная добродетель, с другой стороны, - это тренировка в пробужденности, свободной от мыслей. Многие спрашивают: "Каким образом сидение в медитации может помочь другим? Было бы лучше пойти и накормить их, оказать им медицинскую помощь и построить им школы". Бывает, что людям хочется сделать что-нибудь для других, хотя они ещё сами ничего не достигли. Помогать другим - безусловно доброе дело, и это может принести некоторую пользу. Вы, конечно, создаёте хорошую карму, помогая другим, но такие альтруистические поступки необязательно означают, что вы будете освобождены. А только после освобождения вы сможет те принести неизмеримую пользу всем существам.


КЛШ



> Ученики спросили Атишу: когда можно будет брать себе учеников, помогать другим и выполнять ритуал пова для умерших?
> Атиша ответил:
> 
> Вы сможете брать учеников, когда постигнете пустоту и овладеете
> ясновидением. 
> Вы сможете помогать другим, когда сами не будете нуждаться
> в помощи. 
> Вы сможете выполнять пову для умерших, когда вступите на путь видения.
> 
> ...

----------

Вова Л. (10.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> [*]Скрывая даже собственное лицо
> _чаще всего_ является обманом.


У меня почему - то было внутреннее побуждение не публиковать фамилию Марины - не знаю почему, может быть чтобы избавить ее от излишнего внимания. Или чтобы сейчас или в следующий раз не говорили, что нибудь типа следующего: "Снова эта Марина Саенко", "Снова у Марины Саенко очередная проблема... беда... и т.д." 

В общем зовут девушку Марина Саенко - в МДО ее по моему многие хорошо знают, и у нее действительно и ранее были проблемы по жизни.

Фото у меня нет. И также я Марину действительно практически не знаю - что она за человек не знаю, что ее интересует по жизни - не знаю. И т.д. С Мариной обычно случайно встречаюсь на ганапуджах в МДО.

Не скрываю это, потому что не хочу людей вводить в заблуждения когда пишу что у Марины действительно нет хороших друзей и знакомых, которые ей действительно смогли бы чем-то помочь в этой беде. Не вводить в заблуждения людей - чтобы другие люди по ошибке не подумали, что у Марины есть человек который ей может оказать существенную помощь - типа "я". К сожалению, такого человека нет - у меня на работе перегрузка я готовлюсь к учениям в администации г. Мурманска... (не важно в общем..) - я не смогу ей помогать даже в малом в ближайшем будущем - меня почти месяц не будет в Москве (иногда буду заезжать проездом как бы но в инете серьезно участвовать не буду и не смогу).

***

Марина реальный и живой человек из МДО и крайне нуждается в любой помощи. По моему ей необходимо как минимум помощь с интернет, когда меня не будет - и здесь реально, а фактически и буквально для помогающего человека нет никаких финансовых и моральных затрат - сострадание и бодхичитта - этого вполне достаточно.

Без инета без преувеличения Марина может в заброшенности загибнуть...

***

Также все читающие эту тему могли во первых понять, что речь идет о реальной беде у человека. Во вторых читающие могли буквально и прямо воспринять что я говорю и пишу, а писать я стараюсь прямо и честно. А во вторых, я и не представляюсь другом Марины, и потому нет необходимости сильно гадать по поводу моих слов - можно просто встретиться с Мариной и пообщаться, а я скорее передаю весть о беде у человека - отзовется: откликнуться люди, а если никто серьезно не заинтересуется и не поможет Марине - то будет, что будет...

У человека действительно реальная и серьезная беда, и сейчас к сожалению что человек - Марина  вообще останется один на один со своей личной бедой. И погибай Марина, не погибай - никого это на самом деле не касается.... К этому пока идет дело...

----------

Спокойный (10.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

Предлагаю вынести в отельную тему вопрос о том кому и как оказывать помощь.
Что такое реальная помощь и т.п.
Тогда сам с удовольствием поучаствую в дискуссии.

----------

Neroli (10.12.2008), Won Soeng (10.12.2008), Буль (10.12.2008), Марица (16.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

Поддерживаю. 
Я бы тоже поучаствовала.

----------


## Спокойный

> По моему ей необходимо как минимум помощь с интернет, когда меня не будет - и здесь реально, а фактически и буквально для помогающего человека нет никаких финансовых и моральных затрат - сострадание и бодхичитта - этого вполне достаточно.
> 
> Без инета без преувеличения Марина может в заброшенности загибнуть...


Что именно за ситуация у неё с интернетом? Компьютер есть? Сам интернет подведён, и просто не проплачен, или как? Заплатить за интернет, если он просто отключён за неуплату смогу хоть сейчас.

----------


## PampKin Head

Сорри за коммент, но для человека без работы, без жилья и с необходимостью лечиться в нормальных местах, Москва - не самое подходящее место.

----------

Спокойный (10.12.2008)

----------


## Aventar

> Сорри за коммент, но для человека без работы, без жилья и с необходимостью лечиться в нормальных местах, Москва - не самое подходящее место.


Простите, а где тогда "нормальное" место?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Простите, а где тогда "нормальное" место?


Там где стоимость аренды жилья, цены на транспорт и медицину существенно меньше.

----------


## Aventar

> Там где стоимость аренды жилья, цены на транспорт и медицину существенно меньше.


У человека нету денег даже на телефон, чего уж говорить о переезде в другой город для лечения и жилья

----------


## PampKin Head

> У человека нету денег даже на телефон, чего уж говорить о переезде в другой город для лечения и жилья


Тогда вам легко будет представить, сколько стоит лечение человека без постоянной регистрации в московской "хорошей больнице" (чего себе далеко не все работающие москвичи позволить могут); сколько стоит передвижение на такси по этому мегаполису (не будет же человек, который еле ходит, перемещаться с помощью метро)...

Для справки: снять однокомнатрую квартиру в Москве - от 16 тысяч (нижняя планка - по очень большому знакомству).

P.S. Извините, но ЦРБ у меня на родине выглядит лучше и чище, чем сарай с гордым названием "медицинская академия им. Сеченова" (где простейшие операции для не-москвичей - от 500 баксов). А консультации докторов медицины - в 4-5 раз дешевле.

P.S.S. Уникальный город. Стоит за него держаться зубами.

----------

Александр С (12.12.2008), Буль (11.12.2008), Кумо (11.12.2008)

----------


## Pema Sonam

[QUOTE=PampKin Head;237827].. сарай с гордым названием "медицинская академия им. Сеченова" (где простейшие операции для не-москвичей - от 500 баксов). 
Почему сарай? ( я когда-то его закончила).

----------


## Этэйла

Давайте реально решим или это очередной "развод" или поможем человеку, понятно, что чел: Aлександр Г, очень путается в своих коментах по поводу помощи марине, то он с ней знаком 5 лет, то совсем случайно, это все понятно у всех логический склад ума :....

Поэтому у меня просьба к Aлександр Г, подробно напишите, в какой больнице (непосредственно она  находится в Москве,отделенее и номер палаты ФИО, диагноз и ФИО лечащего врача).....если Вам затруднительно это предоставить, то чтож судьба верно такова у вашей знакомой-незнакомки Марины, а это уже Ваша карма Александр, сказали А.....говорите пункт Б.

----------


## PampKin Head

[QUOTE=Кайо;237851]


> .. сарай с гордым названием "медицинская академия им. Сеченова" (где простейшие операции для не-москвичей - от 500 баксов). 
> Почему сарай? ( я когда-то его закончила).


Потому что выглядит она местами так, словно ремонт там делали последний раз годах в 80-х...

----------

Александр С (12.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Давайте реально решим или это очередной "развод" или поможем человеку, понятно, что чел: Aлександр Г, очень путается в своих коментах по поводу помощи марине, то он с ней знаком 5 лет, то совсем случайно, это все понятно у всех логический склад ума :....
> 
> Поэтому у меня просьба к Aлександр Г, подробно напишите, в какой больнице (непосредственно она  находится в Москве,отделенее и номер палаты ФИО, диагноз и ФИО лечащего врача).....если Вам затруднительно это предоставить, то чтож судьба верно такова у вашей знакомой-незнакомки Марины, а это уже Ваша карма Александр, сказали А.....говорите пункт Б.


Познакомился лет 5 назад где-то типа Открытого Мира или другого места и даже рассказал ей о дзогчене, и она с моей подачи оказалась там (впоследствии я мог видеть что она очень близко к душе приняла и Римпоче и учение - она там правильно оказалась, по моему).

Но мы не общаемся, в том смысле - если она меня видит или я ее вижу, то обратим-ли внимание и поздороваемся ли мы - это случайные обстоятельства. Не о жизни, не по душам, не о чем-либо еще мы практически не общаемся. Ну нет у нас или у меня какого-то влечения к ней как к человеку - это мои личные проблемы. У меня и другие подобного рода есть знакомства - очень поверхностые, а есть и не поверхностные - обратно же, это мои личные обстоятельства.

Видите ли я не знаю ее номера больницы, не знаю где она находится. Если вам это интересно и важно - позвоните сами и выясните. Я не знаю ее  лечащего врача. Если все замкнется на этом форуме только на мне, и никто другой не будет общаться с Мариной и т.д. - но я не знаю, как это изменить и помочь Марине. Мне бы хотелось чтобы появились другие люди, более участливые и сострадательные чем я, и с большим свободным временем чем у меня и смогли бы чем-то помочь Марине.

***

Мне не хочется заниматься доказательствами. Я не буду доказывать - но на простые вопросы не отказываюсь отвечать. Не буду доказывать - потому что лично я в этом сам смысла не вижу: доказывать. Приводить и спрашивать фамилию ее лечащего врача - лично я не хочу у Марины. Почему все только на мне замыкается?? Если другие люди не хотят звонить и все уточнять - например Вы. То разве мы как то разрулим эту ситуацию и поможем Марине?? - у меня сомнения. 

Пусть люди сами у которых есть чувство сострадания, бодхичитты и еще чего-то проявят к ней интерес и постараются понять в каком бедственном положении находится Марина.

----------

Liza Lyolina (11.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Последние новости от Марины:

кажется удалось договориться или на это есть большая надежда и к этому все идет, что Марину где-то в субботу переведут в типа в клинику психозов (я вчера ей звонил и название клиники не запомнил в точности). 

А пока до субботы, Марина будет находится в той больнице где сейчас находится.

Также Марине волонтеры сделали медицинский полюс. И теперь у Марины проблема с счетом в банке, чтобы его можно было открыть, и сострадательные люди могли ей делать пожертвования (на лечение и по жизни). Когда это можно будет сделать пока не известно - Марина пока естественно не имеет возможности дойти до банка по физическим и другим обстоятельствам и помощь ей в этом - это еще под большим вопросом.

***

По поводу клиники неврозов - мне пока не понятно и мне пока и не очень удобно у Марины распрашивать обстоятельства - что это за клиника - то ли это лечение, что ей необходимо для ноги (не уверен что это так), то ли это неврологическая клиника и общие проблемы с психикой, толи это психиатрическая больница (и так ее "мягко" назвали). У Марины сейчас большие проблемы, сильнейший стресс, и большие проблемы со психикой (у нее возникли проблемы с некоторыми врачами, в процессе лечения и общения с врачами в больнице, где она сейчас находится).

Постепенно я надеясь эта ситуация прояснится, но я стараюсь некоторые вопросы у Марины не спрашивать - какое-то внутренне ощущение, что пока не деликатно расспрашивать подробности.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Что именно за ситуация у неё с интернетом? Компьютер есть? Сам интернет подведён, и просто не проплачен, или как? Заплатить за интернет, если он просто отключён за неуплату смогу хоть сейчас.


Огромное спасибо за участие. У Манины есть персональный компьютер (пока она его кому-то передала на хранение)

Но Марину, как выяснилось пока не выписывают домой. А когда будут выписывать я постараюсь не забыть ваши добрые слова и вы мне напомните - Марина вам очень благодарна - я ей это передал.

----------


## Спокойный

Aлександр Г., а где её родители?

----------


## Aventar

> Давайте реально решим или это очередной "развод" или поможем человеку


А может не "будем" решать за всех?

Даже если известно о человеке так мало, что мешает вам кинуть на телефон хотя бы рублей 50, думаю не такая большая сумма, но она реально может помочь человеку. Лично я всегда оценивал так: если есть хоть какой-то шанс, что моя помощь окажется действенной, то это всегда перевешает скептицизм по этому поводу.

----------


## Буль

> Даже если известно о человеке так мало, что мешает вам кинуть на телефон хотя бы рублей 50, думаю не такая большая сумма, но она реально может помочь человеку. Лично я всегда оценивал так: если есть хоть какой-то шанс, что моя помощь окажется действенной, то это всегда перевешает скептицизм по этому поводу.


Вы уже "кинули на телефон хотя бы рублей 50"? Если нет - то почему?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Aлександр Г., а где её родители?


Я не знаю

----------


## Aventar

> Вы уже "кинули на телефон хотя бы рублей 50"? Если нет - то почему?


К моему сожалению пока что нет, так как на данный момент сам немного в затруднительном материальном положении (из-за раздачи долгов в этом месяце), на жизнь осталось очень мало (если вам будет интересно то могу огласить сумму) когда ближе к концу месяца появятся деньги, то неприменно кину денег Марине на телефон

----------


## Буль

Ну вот видите - Вы сами даёте ответ на свой вопрос "что мешает вам кинуть на телефон хотя бы рублей 50". У других тоже могут быть свои причины на это.

----------

Yeshe (12.12.2008), Вантус (12.12.2008), Марица (14.12.2008)

----------


## Этэйла

Aventar я могу и не 50 рублей кинуть, просто хочется знать развод или нет, поэтому и просила чтоб до нее доехали, я сама домой в Москву вернусь в феврале, хотя реально если могу помогаю людям даже в командировках, а уж вещами так вообще помочь не проблема, просто не понимаю что к чему, была уже на подобие тема, где один БТР ринулся помочь ночью человеку, помочь не вопрос, вопрос выстроить одекватную линию помощи, а это по телефону не возможно.
Поэтому и просила кого-то из форумчан доехать до Марины, оценить ее состояние и подумать в чем реально ей нужна помащь.

----------

Add (14.12.2008), Pema Sonam (13.12.2008), Бато (13.12.2008)

----------


## Aventar

> Ну вот видите - Вы сами даёте ответ на свой вопрос "что мешает вам кинуть на телефон хотя бы рублей 50". У других тоже могут быть свои причины на это.


моя же причина лишь отдаляет время, а не искореняет помощь на корню...


P.S. немного не по теме. Если к Вам (обращение ко всем) на улице подойдёт человек и попросит вас о помощи (к примеру, сказал, что его ограбили, сам из другого города и нужны деньги на билет) Вы также будете узнавать развод ли это, или же, попросту, поможете человеку?

----------


## Yeshe

> Если к Вам (обращение ко всем) на улице подойдёт человек и попросит вас о помощи (к примеру, сказал, что его ограбили, сам из другого города и нужны деньги на билет) Вы также будете узнавать развод ли это, или же, попросту, поможете человеку?


а вы конечно сразу так и дадите? И даже не поинтересуетесь - развод или нет? Не боитесь потратить все деньги на жуликов?

ЗЫ. Фильм "Криминальный талант" смотрели? Там девочка разводила по первому классу - и ей верили! 

Вы думаете жулика так сразу и видно? Человек становится мошенником, когда умеет врать так, что ему верят. Мошенники, которые не умеют врать, уже не мошенничают, а сидят где надо.

----------


## Этэйла

> P.S. немного не по теме. Если к Вам (обращение ко всем) на улице подойдёт человек и попросит вас о помощи (к примеру, сказал, что его ограбили, сам из другого города и нужны деньги на билет) Вы также будете узнавать развод ли это, или же, попросту, поможете человеку?



Я много помогала в таких ситуювинах, только немного подростя поняла, что такое развод, хотя не зарабатывая денег я упрашивала родителей, чтоб дали денежек чтоб помочь другим...просто когда-то все мы прошли и нищету и голод и те ситуации когда неоткуда было взять, даже на молоко и Хлеб, поэтому очень серьезно отношусь к таким темам и со мной моя волшебная палочка  :Smilie: ))))))

----------

Add (14.12.2008), Марица (14.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

Для таких ситуация и нужна община, в которой люди друг друга знают.

----------

Буль (14.12.2008), Марица (14.12.2008)

----------


## Марица

> У меня почему - то было внутреннее побуждение не публиковать фамилию Марины - не знаю почему, может быть чтобы избавить ее от излишнего внимания. Или чтобы сейчас или в следующий раз не говорили, что нибудь типа следующего: "Снова эта Марина Саенко", "Снова у Марины Саенко очередная проблема... беда... и т.д."


                      Александр,  одна из причин отсутствия реальной помощи Марине (мое субъективное мнение), - проекции Вашего ума. Вы постоянно решаете, чтО люди подумают и чтО скажут...
                 До сих пор на официальном форуме ДО нет объявление о Марине. "Висит" сомнение человека, разместившего и удалившего объявление...Далее следует его ирония, -мол, откликаются вяло и не сразу. Тоже решает за братьев и сестер... :Smilie: 
                 И почему такая зацикленность на инете и деньгах на телефоне, если у человека РЕАЛЬНАЯ угроза жизни (нечего есть, негде жить)? Почему-настойчивый акцент именно на гораздо менее важных проблемах?  
                 Ведь лучшее, что Вы можете сделать при Вашей занятости,-дать корректную(!) информацию о Марине и создать для нее счет в банке, сообщив его номер людям, на чью помощь Вы рассчитываете. Снять деньги может доверенное лицо (тоже через объявление в ДО или с помощью ганчи), пока Марина не станет на ноги сама...
                С момента публикации объявления люди начнут помогать. Каким образом-уже не наше с Вами дело...Кто-то не даст ни копейки, но поможет личной практикой (хотя бы помолится, спасибо людям)... Кто-то даст больше денег, кто-то меньше...А кто и не вспомнит о бедной Марине-нам ли их судить? В таких вопросах каждый-лицом к лицу со своей кармой...
               Пример: Молодые супруги-члены ДО попали в аварию в Непале. Результат-множественные переломы у жены. На банковский счет, открытый матерью мужа, стали приходить от членов ДО деньги, позволившие не только прооперировать девушку в Непале, но перевезти ее домой и сделать дополнительную операцию (или несколько операций, не помню)... И никто не рассуждал, помогать или нет...Кто счел возможным,-помог...Никаких обсуждений при этом не было-помогать или нет...
               2 *Этейла*:
                Фотографию размещают не обязательно с целью помолиться. Существуют тантрические практики, в которых страждущего можно представлять перед собой. Лучше, если образ будет чуть конкретнее фантазии...
                  И, поверьте, такого рода помощь ничуть не хуже (если не лучше) той самой "конкретной" помощи, на которую Вы уповаете. 
               Пример: в ДО тяжело заболела женщина. В официальной рассылке подруги разместили ее фотографию с просьбой сделать практику Долгой Жизни для больной.
Женщине стало намного лучше.Всем было "большое спасибо", даже помощь столичного доктора не понадобилась... :Smilie:

----------

Буль (14.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (15.12.2008)

----------


## Этэйла

> 2 *Этейла*:
>                                   И, поверьте, такого рода помощь ничуть не хуже (если не лучше) той самой "конкретной" помощи, на которую Вы уповаете.


Вы что-то попутали, я не на какую помощь не уповаю, а в этой теме высказала какую помощь могу оказать лично сама.

----------


## Буль

> С момента публикации объявления люди начнут помогать. Каким образом-уже не наше с Вами дело...


БРАВО, Марица!!!! Воистину это суть ума будды!

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Aventar я могу и не 50 рублей кинуть, просто хочется знать развод или нет, поэтому и просила чтоб до нее доехали, я сама домой в Москву вернусь в феврале, хотя реально если могу помогаю людям даже в командировках, а уж вещами так вообще помочь не проблема, просто не понимаю что к чему, была уже на подобие тема, где один БТР ринулся помочь ночью человеку, помочь не вопрос, вопрос выстроить одекватную линию помощи, а это по телефону не возможно.
> Поэтому и просила кого-то из форумчан доехать до Марины, оценить ее состояние и подумать в чем реально ей нужна помащь.


***

Я не знаю, чем я могу помочь. Сегодня была рассылка по МДО.

From:   *** Sent:  Mon 12/15/2008 1:41 AM 
Subject:   Марине Саенко требуется помощь 

***

Если Вы хотите "вопрос выстроить одекватную линию помощи, а это по телефону не возможно" -- попробуйте пообщаться с кем-нибудь из дзогчен-общины по поводу Марины Саенко -- в этой теме не достаточно о ней информации - просто я и сам о ней как о человеке мало знаю, и мне тоже в последнее время по поводу этой темы более подробно рассказывают о Марине. 

Факт остается фактом: человек оказался в бедственном состояннии и очень нуждается в помощи. Я ей сегодня звонил, и насколько я понял - у нее есть улучшение со здоровьем (говорит что вышла из палаты без палочки), но на улицу так не рискует ходить (без палочки).

Сегодня ее, кажется выписывают. Ей нашли жилье в Бутово, но у нее крайне тяжелая ситуация - как туда и на чем доехать...

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Александр,  одна из причин отсутствия реальной помощи Марине (мое субъективное мнение), - проекции Вашего ума. Вы постоянно решаете, чтО люди подумают и чтО скажут...


Дорогая Марица, не надо все завязывать на мне. Кто хочет и может помочь Марине, может это сделать и без привязки на меня. Моя проекция ума не важна - это субъективно. Речь не обо мне, а о Марине. 




> До сих пор на официальном форуме ДО нет объявление о Марине. "Висит" сомнение человека, разместившего и удалившего объявление...Далее следует его ирония, -мол, откликаются вяло и не сразу. Тоже решает за братьев и сестер...


У меня нет сейчас свободного времени - я бы дал. Сейчас через час я убегаю, и появлюсь в пятницу, и возможно в выходные я мог бы дать там объявление. Это можно сделать и без меня и наверняка лучше получится чем у меня - это тема демонстрирует, что у меня не очень выдающиеся способности помогать людям (в том числе и на форуме)  :Frown: 





> Ведь лучшее, что Вы можете сделать при Вашей занятости,-дать корректную(!) информацию о Марине и создать для нее счет в банке, сообщив его номер людям, на чью помощь Вы рассчитываете. Снять деньги может доверенное лицо (тоже через объявление в ДО или с помощью ганчи), пока Марина не станет на ноги сама...


        Надо чтобы кто-то взял на себя ответственность и помог бы Марине открыть счет. У меня не получается.





> Пример: Молодые супруги-члены ДО попали в аварию в Непале. Результат-множественные переломы у жены. На банковский счет, открытый матерью мужа, стали приходить от членов ДО деньги, позволившие не только прооперировать девушку в Непале, но перевезти ее домой и сделать дополнительную операцию (или несколько операций, не помню)... И никто не рассуждал, помогать или нет...Кто счел возможным,-помог...Никаких обсуждений при этом не было-помогать или нет...


У людей разная карма: и у меня, и у Марины...

----------


## Marianna

Александр, можно обратиться на www.advita.ru, или по телефону к их диспетчерами,это благотворительная организация для детей больных лейкозом, но помогает по возможности всем, кто не имеет денег на лечение. они могут разместить ее данные у себя на сайте, и желающие смогут сделать для нее пожертвование через банк или платежные системы.

----------


## Вантала

Таких организаций немало. Только они не раскидываются деньгами направо и налево, а тщательно проверяют необходимость помощи. 

Интернет и сотовая связь (смс) - сейчас самый удобный лохотрон для аферистов. А грамотный аферист в первую очередь ищет "тематические привязанности" участников различных форумов, на чём и играет успешно)
С миру по нитке, как говориться, вот вам и заработок...не хилый) 

Думаю, многие из вас получали смс с сообщением, что выиграли автомобиль в какой-либо "юбилейной" лотерее. Кто пытался связаться с адресатом и вступал в диалог, получали подтверждение и довольно правдоподобную убедительную информацию, в результате чего тупо покупали карточки оплаты сотовых операторов и сбрасывали бабки на указанный счёт. Кто попрозорливее, находили в том же нете истинные телефоны якобы устроителей лотереи, по которым им говорили, что всё это - чистой воды мошенничество.

Не хочу вешать однозначные ярлыки, но по моему твёрдому убеждению, вся ситуация с "Мариной", это - обыкновенный грамотный развод) Только более тонкий, нежели вышеприведенный пример. 3 фактора это явно подтверждают: 1 - фактическое подтверждение в виде "дежа вю"; 2 - манера общения товарыща Александра Г., с его настойчивыми навязчивыми попытками убедить форумчан в истинности и бескорыстии своей информации; 3 - собственная интуиция. 

Явно видно, что прежде чем дать это объявление, люди грамотно проштудировали тему с целью нахождения рычагов воздействия. Александр сел за компьютер, а Марина на телефоне. Дальше осталось только поддерживать диалог, дискуссию и подкидывать новую инфо о состоянии дел Марины, одновременно как-то дёшево выворачиваясь при возникновении каверзных вопросов, продиктованных недоверием. Смахивает на поведение ужа на сковородке)

Лично для меня всё ясно. Если кто-то сомневается, не поленитесь и проведите более тщательную проверку. Хотя бы для себя лично. Исследуйте ситуацию практически, если есть сомнения. Говоря о сочувствии, сострадании и помощи, нельзя забывать о РАЗУМНОСТИ, ибо без этого принципа данные понятия превращаются в обыкновенную глупость, а не в признаки буддовости).

Если даже эта "Марина" и существует реально со своими реальными проблемами и является членом Дзогчена (мало ли кто куда с какими целями приходит), это не является поводом считать, что она нуждается в помощи больше, чем ребёнок-сирота, к примеру, у которого нет под рукой интернета. Вспомните о ровностном отношении, о "десяти нищих", и о том, кто из них больше нуждается) А в этом топике прослеживается явное давление на безысходность именно её ситуации. Ну как тут не помочь?)

Понимаю, что вслед за этим сообщением последует шквал критики в мой адрес, но если хоть кого-то оно подтолкнёт к разумному отношению к подобным ситуациям, этого достаточно)))

----------

Skyku (16.12.2008), Буль (16.12.2008), Иван Денисов (04.01.2009), Игорь Канунников (16.12.2008), куру хунг (16.12.2008), Марица (16.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (16.12.2008), Этэйла (16.12.2008)

----------


## Этэйла

Вантала я полностью с Вами согласна, что это развод, хотя вначале так не думала, но не логично  составленные сообщения от Александра Г, дали повод задуматся, хотя если бы он писал меньше, то я реально бы повелась  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

Взять даже то, что задав вопрос в какой больнице она находится, ей тутже уже сняли квартиру в Бутово и ее завтра выписывают гы-гы-гы

----------


## Sadhak

Александра несколько лет знают по форумам, был бы аферист был бы и свежий ник.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Александра несколько лет знают по форумам, был бы аферист был бы и свежий ник.


Возможно,  и расчет сделан, что он человек на форуме не новый.  Но я могу сильно ошибаться. :Confused:

----------


## Sadhak

Думаю, лучше пять раз ошибиться, чем один раз обвинить невиновного.

----------

Liza Lyolina (18.12.2008)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Думаю, лучше пять раз ошибиться, чем один раз обвинить невиновного.


согласна  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Да тут не обвиняют, а рассуждают почему Марина не получает ожидаемой помощи.

----------


## Этэйла

Sadhak, а кто его обвиняет? Вы что в адвокаты к Александру записались? Просто многие реально исходя из постов написанных в этой теме Александром пришли к обоюдному мнению что это "развод" возможно ели вы перечитаете все посты Александра, то возможно согласитесь с постом Вантала, в нем все четко прописано.
И самый главный аргумент это то что человек общаясь с Мариной не смог ответить на вопрос в какой больнице она прибывает, в каком оделение и фамилию из него очень долго вытягивали, а там появились люди которым она на сохранение оставила свой ноотбук, денег то на лечение нет, а вот уже оказывается появились и знакомые у которых она оставляла свои вещи, а счет в банке открыть то не кому  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

Ну если это афера, то непонятно чего аферисты хотели. Тут пожелаешь Марине денег отдать, так придется пол Москвы оббегать, чтобы её найти -))

/me пожимает плечами
Ну разве что деньги нужны на мобильный или просто внимание человеческое, мол звоните...

----------


## Буль

> Ну если это афера, то непонятно чего аферисты хотели. Тут пожелаешь Марине денег отдать, так придется пол Москвы оббегать, чтобы её найти -))


Зато если добегал - фактически доказал своё звание кандидата на крупный "развод"  :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## Дубинин

...К Марине приезжал несколько раз один добрый человек и помогал и с деньгами и с вещами, и помог ей ранее перейти на лечение в эту замечательнейшую больницу святителя Алексия....



http://www.medpatriarh.ru/1/8/92.html
Справочная: (495) 952-36-41
Регистратура: (495) 952-11-41, 952-15-62, 952-39-84
Адрес: 119071, г. Москва, Ленинский проспект, д.27 
Думаю, кому интересно-можно позвонить и спросить о наличии пациента.

----------


## Этэйла

Скорее всего там лежала  Марина Саенко , но возможно просто подъехать и взять фамилию лечащегося пациента в списках развешаных в регистратуре и потом почему так долго не озвучивалась фамилия? У меня тоже была мысль позвонить в больницу, и спросить существует там такая пациентка или нет, но без фамилии это было проблематично сделать и фамилия появилась за один день до выписки.

----------


## Neroli

> Зато если добегал - фактически доказал своё звание кандидата на крупный "развод"


Т.е. аферистам не деньги нужны, а удовлетворение от того, что кто-то получил звание "кандидата"? Типо всё это чтобы просто потом над кем-нить похихикать, потирая ручонки, ну наконец-то хоть кого-то развелии?  :Confused:

----------


## Neroli

И потом у нас есть Светлана, которая знает Марину, которая нуждается в помощи.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=19

----------


## Светлана

> Если даже эта "Марина" и существует реально со своими реальными проблемами и является членом Дзогчена ....


вы тему вообще читали? Я уже писала выше, что лично знакома с той самой Мариной, хотя и не состою в Дзогчен общине и с Александром лично не знакома. Может быть,  это и недостаточный аргумент, по понятным причинам, ведь с большинством участников форума мы лично не знакомы, к сожалению. НО:
Прежде чем что-то писать, полезно иногда подумать.
И прежде чем кого-то называть мошенниками, желательно хоть как-то обосновывать факты, помимо аргументов "мне не нравится манера его общения", "дежа вю", "моя интуиция". Потому что обвинение это серьезное. Но вам кажется не зазорным обвинять людей в обмане на основании каких-то выдуманных фактов, видимо в силу того, что на форуме вы относительно анонимны. Интересно, хватило бы у вас смелости высказать все то же самое в лицо человеку при встрече?




> 3 фактора это явно подтверждают: 1 - фактическое подтверждение в виде "дежа вю"; 2 - манера общения товарыща Александра Г., с его настойчивыми навязчивыми попытками убедить форумчан в истинности и бескорыстии своей информации; 3 - собственная интуиция.


P.s. а интуиция-то у вас эээ не очень (не знаю, запрещено ли на форуме слово "фиговая"?)

----------

Liza Lyolina (18.12.2008)

----------


## Этэйла

Не,Neroli   думаю в этом разводе  присутствуют как минимум пять форумчан, причем некоторые себя уже здесь закоремендовали многими постами в "продвинутых" буддийских темах, я сейчас еще раз перечитала все сообщения от Александра и все публичные сообщения которые он получил, это 100 % развод, почему он на форуме выложил полностью информацию о Марине(с его слов), а на БФ выложил крохи, хотя здесь тоже просил помочь ей? И вообще если почитать его посты, в зависимости от ответув у него меняется ситуация относительно Марины, даже взять тот момент когда я упоминула про Ирину Рудных, в первых сообщениях она была одекватная, а после моего упоминания уже для него стало непонятно в какой больнице она лежит (ему не удобно спрашивать и задавать такие вопросы), а вдруг там правда что-то с психикой или в Кащенко попала, а то потом в другой больнице и т.д. и т.п. гы-гы-гы

----------


## Этэйла

Светлана, а Вы расскажите про свое знакомство с Мариной, или оно было так ,поверхостное, Вы знаете ее фамилию? так чтож она к Вам не обратилась? Вы же тоже в Москве проживаете, я близким знакомым даю свой телефон, общаюсь, поддерживаю  связь, а у нее, из всей общины оказался  единственный телефон  Александра?

----------


## Neroli

Этэйла, это реально странно. Но когда "развод", тогда вывешивается 5 р/счетов и дается 50 способов как перевести деньги, что называется только руку протяни и твои денюжки тютю. А тут не так. 
Видимо все-тки Марине нужна помощь.

----------


## Skyku

> это 100 % развод


Чаще в подобных кругах картина иная:
Есть потерявшийся в жизни человек. Оторвашийся от всяких реалий, с психикой на грани клиники. Есть горящие адепты нравственного учения, но сами немногим более успешны по жизни.
И есть сердобольность, как у детей, подбирать щенков и котят и ходить по квартирам чтобы пристроить.

Утрировано дети пытаются помочь детям. Мне например непонятно, как можно браться помогать человеку, не узнав например - а есть ли у него родители, у этого человека?
Это говорит о том что собственно интереса к этому человеку нет, есть некий "нравственный долг" и "мне болит сердце за него"




> Светлана, а Вы расскажите про свое знакомство с Мариной, или оно было так ,поверхостное, Вы знаете ее фамилию?


Как правило, никто *сам* помогать не хочет. И годами видят на собрании, ритритах, богослужениях, ..., ... но не хочется утруждаться далее дежурных фраз "Как дела?" и манерного сочувствия.

Вот ведь вопрос - выясняется что знающие человека ничегошеньки сделать не могут (даже поговорить нормально) но пытаются перекласть эту заботу на незнающих.

P.S.
Роли этой игры (по Берну) немножко знаю, ибо немного когда-то помогал бомжам, по христианской линии.

----------

Буль (16.12.2008), Марица (24.12.2008), Поляков (16.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> почему он на форуме выложил полностью информацию о Марине(с его слов)


Если имеется ввиду форум Дзогчен-общины, то чего-то там ничего нет.

----------


## Этэйла

Neroli просто еще до открытия счета не дошли  :Smilie:  ну думаю еще страницы три и он появится, не мне денег не жалко, всегда по возможности помогаю, просто реально чистый психологический развод для буддистов, я имела ввду форум ДО, я там не зарегестрирована даже о нем не слышала пришлите ссылку почитать, что там Александр писал?

----------


## Этэйла

Да нашла форум До, если Александр программист, в чем -же  сложность регистрации?
У меня сложность или с паролем или с падежами гы-гы-гы

----------


## Этэйла

> Надо чтобы кто-то взял на себя ответственность и помог бы Марине открыть счет. У меня не получается.


Да  :EEK!:

----------

Кунзанг Янгдзом (17.12.2008)

----------


## Буль

> Т.е. аферистам не деньги нужны, а удовлетворение от того, что кто-то получил звание "кандидата"? Типо всё это чтобы просто потом над кем-нить похихикать, потирая ручонки, ну наконец-то хоть кого-то развелии?


Нет, просто с проверенным кандидатом можно проводить более серьёзные "мероприятия"  :EEK!:

----------


## Буль

> И прежде чем кого-то называть мошенниками, желательно хоть как-то обосновывать факты


Никто никого мошенниками не называет. Люди просто высказывают своё мнение. Что не запрещено правилами.




> Интересно, хватило бы у вас смелости высказать все то же самое в лицо человеку при встрече?


Лично у меня хватит.

----------


## Ни-ла

...а тем временем, люди немножечко знающие что-такое Бодхичитта - молча помогают Марине...не рассуждая - 100% развод или 99%-ый...

----------


## Aventar

Те, кто сомневается, попросту позвоните Марине (телефон приведён в первом посте) и если возьмут трубку, то скажите:" что так и так, я сомневаюсь что это правда и думаю что это развод"

----------


## Ануруддха

Те кто лично знает Марину или те кто дозвонился и реально разобрался в чем суть проблемы, пожалуйста, отпишите в этой теме. В противном случае тема в ближайшее время будет закрыта и удалена.

----------

Буль (16.12.2008), Кунзанг Янгдзом (17.12.2008)

----------


## Буль

> ...а тем временем, люди немножечко знающие что-такое Бодхичитта - молча помогают Марине...не рассуждая - 100% развод или 99%-ый...


Если не рассуждая - значит это не бодхичитта, увы...  :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

> ...а тем временем, люди немножечко знающие что-такое Бодхичитта - молча помогают Марине...не рассуждая - 100% развод или 99%-ый...


... или сидят по горам и чащобам.

----------


## Aventar

> ... или сидят по горам и чащобам.


Согласен :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ни-ла

> Если не рассуждая - значит это не бодхичитта, увы...


Не рассуждая - развод это или нет - речь об этом....Обман, или не обман....

----------


## Марица

> Дорогая Марица, не надо все завязывать на мне. Кто хочет и может помочь Марине, может это сделать и без привязки на меня. Моя проекция ума не важна - это субъективно. Речь не обо мне, а о Марине.


                        Речь идет об адекватности в намерении помочь. 





> У меня нет сейчас свободного времени - я бы дал. Сейчас через час я убегаю, и появлюсь в пятницу, и возможно в выходные я мог бы дать там объявление. Это можно сделать и без меня и наверняка лучше получится чем у меня - это тема демонстрирует, что у меня не очень выдающиеся способности помогать людям (в том числе и на форуме)


                       То есть, сделать пару кликов мышкой для перехода на официальный форум ДО-нет времени...А постить сюда время есть...
Александр, это непоследовательно.Расточительно при Вашей занятости.
                       На официальном форуме ДО до сих пор информации нет. Админ, он же, якобы осведомленный в делах Марины благодаря Вашему подробному личному письму, в ответ на вопросы дал ссылку сюда.





> Надо чтобы кто-то взял на себя ответственность и помог бы Марине открыть счет. У меня не получается.


                Если бы в ДО была размещена корректная информация, остальное-не такая уж проблема. В том числе с ответственностью. 





> У людей разная карма: и у меня, и у Марины...


              Вот упрямый, прости, Господи! :Cry:

----------


## Марица

> И прежде чем кого-то называть мошенниками, желательно хоть как-то обосновывать факты, помимо аргументов "мне не нравится манера его общения", "дежа вю", "моя интуиция". Потому что обвинение это серьезное. Но вам кажется не зазорным обвинять людей в обмане на основании каких-то выдуманных фактов, видимо в силу того, что на форуме вы относительно анонимны. Интересно, хватило бы у вас смелости высказать все то же самое в лицо человеку при встрече?


                    Лично я бы при встрече сказала, что даже если здесь орудуют профи, то-не очень умные. Им срочно нужно сменить род занятий. Много ляпов, даже если наив-продуманный ход...
                    Лично я бы при встрече сказала ваджрному брату Александру, что в любом деле следует ПРИСУТСТВОВАТЬ. Понимать, какого качества информацию следует давать для получения скорейшей помощи. Пока что результат-прямо противоположный. Что не делает чести Александру независимо от того, буддист он или профи от инет-разводов...

----------

Буль (17.12.2008), Кунзанг Янгдзом (17.12.2008)

----------


## Ума

> Те кто лично знает Марину или те кто дозвонился и реально разобрался в чем суть проблемы, пожалуйста, отпишите в этой теме. В противном случае тема в ближайшее время будет закрыта и удалена.


Единственное, что могу сказать: Марина реально существует и она член ДО. Видела ее последний раз на сентябрьском ретрите Ринпоче издалека. Говорила с ней последний раз где-то прошлой зимой по дороге из гомпы до метро. Она тогда действительно жаловалась на больную ногу. И на проблемы с жильем. Марина, возможно, человек неоднозначный, но на аферистку не тянет имхо.

----------

Aлександр Г. (18.12.2008), Neroli (17.12.2008), Ни-ла (17.12.2008), Церинг Дролма (17.12.2008)

----------


## Светлана

> Светлана, а Вы расскажите про свое знакомство с Мариной, или оно было так ,поверхостное, Вы знаете ее фамилию? так чтож она к Вам не обратилась? Вы же тоже в Москве проживаете, я близким знакомым даю свой телефон, общаюсь, поддерживаю  связь, а у нее, из всей общины оказался  единственный телефон  Александра?


Да, я встречалась с ней около 1,5 года назад, и знакомство действительно было поверхностное. Назвать ее близким другом я никак не могу, мы только  пару раз встречались и созванивались, как раз когда у нее были проблемы с мужем и разделом квартиры. Я ей в этом вопросе помочь ничем не могла.
Последний год мы не общались, в Москве я не живу. А телефона ее у меня и у нее моего нет по понятным причинам - я проживаю в Китае. Думаю, звонить из Москвы в Китай или из Китая в Москву несколько накладно. 
Но все это вообще роли не играет, я тот пост написала, чтобы подтвердить, что она реальный человек и на мошенника не очень тянет.
Вы бы не поленились позвонить по названным телефонам, прежде чем обвинять кого-то в мошенничестве (ой, сорри, выражать свое мнение - это поправка для любителей придраться к словам), либо если позвонить и проверить нет возможности, то лучше не писать ничего.



> Лично я бы при встрече сказала, что даже если здесь орудуют профи, то-не очень умные.


не очень умные, в отличие, конечно же, от вас - вы-то их сразу "раскусили".

----------

Liza Lyolina (18.12.2008)

----------


## Вантала

> Единственное, что могу сказать: Марина реально существует и она член ДО. Видела ее последний раз на сентябрьском ретрите Ринпоче издалека. Говорила с ней последний раз где-то прошлой зимой по дороге из гомпы до метро. Она тогда действительно жаловалась на больную ногу. И на проблемы с жильем. Марина, возможно, человек неоднозначный, но на аферистку не тянет имхо.


Если она сама не тянет на аферистку, это не значит, что в её окружении таковые отсутствуют...(это для всех, кто её "знает").

----------


## Вантала

> Не рассуждая - развод это или нет - речь об этом....Обман, или не обман....


Бодхичитта и глупость - две разные вещи :Wink: 

Помощь реально нуждающемуся - помогает ему.
Помощь не нуждающемуся - портит его. Это - не бодхичитта. 
Чтобы определить испортит человека Ваша помощь или нет, вы не минуете процесса работы ума. Думаю, Бао имел ввиду именно это)

----------

Буль (17.12.2008)

----------


## Вантала

> Да, я встречалась с ней около 1,5 года назад, и знакомство действительно было поверхностное. Назвать ее близким другом я никак не могу, мы только  пару раз встречались и созванивались, как раз когда у нее были проблемы с мужем и разделом квартиры. Я ей в этом вопросе помочь ничем не могла.
> Последний год мы не общались, в Москве я не живу. А телефона ее у меня и у нее моего нет по понятным причинам - я проживаю в Китае. Думаю, звонить из Москвы в Китай или из Китая в Москву несколько накладно. 
> Но все это вообще роли не играет, я тот пост написала, чтобы подтвердить, что она реальный человек и на мошенника не очень тянет.
> Вы бы не поленились позвонить по названным телефонам, прежде чем обвинять кого-то в мошенничестве (ой, сорри, выражать свое мнение - это поправка для любителей придраться к словам), либо если позвонить и проверить нет возможности, то лучше не писать ничего.
> 
> не очень умные, в отличие, конечно же, от вас - вы-то их сразу "раскусили".


Позвонить по телефону??? А для чего он тут выставлен, кроме принятия денег на счёт? Не нужно быть очень умным, чтобы понимать, что именно для подтверждения информации, представленной в форуме.
 Если бы я находился в Москве, то давно проверил бы - раз. И я не прокурор, чтобы обвинять - два. Если перечитаете сообщение, то увидите там ссылку только на моё мнение и призыв проверять подобную сомнительную информацию перед тем, как принимать решение. В форуме много участников, людей, вызывающих уважение хотя бы потому, что они в этом форуме и мне не безразлично, когда из таких людей (возможно) пытаются сделать лохов)

----------


## Ума

> Если она сама не тянет на аферистку, это не значит, что в её окружении таковые отсутствуют...(это для всех, кто её "знает").


Вы меня в пособничестве подозреваете? :EEK!:

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, давайте уже либо по теме, либо никак. Оффтопик буду удалять.

----------


## Этэйла

Светлана мне тоже звонить накладно т.к. уже выше написала что тоже не дома в Москве, лучше я этими деньгами помогу ей же если это будет проверенная инфа.

----------


## Sadhak

> Помощь реально нуждающемуся - помогает ему.
> Помощь не нуждающемуся - портит его. Это - не бодхичитта. 
> Чтобы определить испортит человека Ваша помощь или нет, вы не минуете процесса работы ума.


Мне кажется, есть непонимание того, что мы не можем всерьез претендовать на реальную помощь другому, поскольку просто не обладаем качествами для видения того, будет ли это ему реальной помощью или реальным вредом. Но оказывая помощь другому мы явно помогаем себе укрепляя в себе соотвествующие парамиты. *Мы должны быть благодарны тому, кому мы эту помощь оказываем, а не он нам.* Если мы мним о себе фиг знает что, оценивая и рассуждая о том, достоен ли просящий нашей помощи, уместна ли она в этом случае, его реакцию, качества и последствия для нас или его - то мы, действительно уже совершенно точно вредим себе укрепляя и развивая в уме гордость, высокомерие и прочую негативность и по-прежнему не знаем и не можем судить о эффекте нашей "помощи" для просящего. Поэтому мы ему обязаны, а не он нам. Он нам помогает, а не мы ему. *С этой стороны абсолютно безразлично обманываемся ли мы по поводу нужды просящего, является ли он аферистом или нет*. Он пойдет в нижние миры  из-за своих неблагих действий, а мы оказывая помощь увеличиваем наши заслуги, поэтому и из-за этого мы тоже очень обязаны просящему.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.12.2008), Светлана (18.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

Sadhak, сейчас прочитал твоё сообщение, подумал, что, в принципе, правильно ты сказал, а потом представил, что с большой долей вероятности дальше этих слов ты не пошёл и денег никаких не перевёл никому, и мне стало весело.  :Big Grin:  С радостью готов покаяться и признать свою неправоту по отношению к тебе, если ты кроме этих слов про "мы должны" что-то ещё сделал.

----------

Neroli (18.12.2008), Буль (18.12.2008)

----------


## Denli

> Но оказывая помощь другому мы явно помогаем себе укрепляя в себе соотвествующие парамиты. *Мы должны быть благодарны тому, кому мы эту помощь оказываем, а не он нам.* Если мы мним о себе фиг знает что, оценивая и рассуждая о том, достоен ли просящий нашей помощи, уместна ли она в этом случае, его реакцию, качества и последствия для нас или его - то мы, действительно уже совершенно точно вредим себе укрепляя и развивая в уме гордость, высокомерие и прочую негативность и по-прежнему не знаем и не можем судить о эффекте нашей "помощи" для просящего. Поэтому мы ему обязаны, а не он нам. Он нам помогает, а не мы ему. *С этой стороны абсолютно безразлично обманываемся ли мы по поводу нужды просящего, является ли он аферистом или нет*. Он пойдет в нижние миры  из-за своих неблагих действий, а мы оказывая помощь увеличиваем наши заслуги, поэтому и из-за этого мы тоже очень обязаны просящему.


Всеми нами любимый Чокьи Ньима ринпоче на последнем осеннем учении в Подморковье ясно сказал, что помогать (в т.ч. материально) нужно только тому, кто в помощи нуждается. Тому, кто не нуждается, деньги давать не нужно.

----------

Буль (18.12.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Трунгпа Ринпоче в особенности подчеркивает важность при помощи пути бодхисатвы избегать того, что он называет «идиотским состраданием». Это происходит, когда, вместо того чтобы по-настоящему глубоко изучить ситуацию чувствующих существ и увидеть, что нужно, человек участвует в бессмысленной деятельности с целью попытаться удовлетворить или умиротворить их. Идиотское сострадание может также быть корыстным — мы «помогаем» существам, потворствуем им, надеясь, что они будут благодарны и будут любить нас. Трунгпа Ринпоче пишет:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				«Если мы работаем неразумно с чувствующими существами, весьма возможно, наша помощь скорее станет привычной, чем полезной. Люди привыкнут к нашей помощи, так же как они привыкают к снотворному. Стараясь получить все больше и больше помощи, они будут становиться все более и более слабыми. Так, для пользы чувствующих существ мы должны открыть себя с позиции бесстрашия»


Реджинальд А. Рей «Нерушимые истины»

----------

Alexeiy (18.12.2008), Буль (18.12.2008), Марица (25.12.2008)

----------


## Буль

> Мне кажется, есть непонимание того, что мы не можем всерьез претендовать на реальную помощь другому, поскольку просто не обладаем качествами для видения того, будет ли это ему реальной помощью или реальным вредом. Но оказывая помощь другому мы явно помогаем себе укрепляя в себе соотвествующие парамиты. *Мы должны быть благодарны тому, кому мы эту помощь оказываем, а не он нам.*


Зачастую оказанием помощи является неоказание помощи, это и называется реальным оказанием помощи.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aleksey L. (18.12.2008), Игорь Канунников (18.12.2008), Спокойный (18.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Я разместил сообщение которое было в МДО рассылке на ДО форуме в уже открытой теме Срочно! Помощь Марине (сообщение могут видеть только зарегистрированные пользователи). Здесь я его не воспроизвожу, так как не могу для себя публиковать во внешних ресурсах любой текст, который имеет хождение внутри ДО. 

Но свой текст из того сообщения как комментарий свободно опубликую здесь:


***************

Текст перенесен из рассылки МДО (rinchenling) по двум причинам:

1) Во первых Марина очень сильно сейчас нуждается в помощи

2) А во вторых, на БФ сейчас идет довольно глупый диалог, где меня, Марину и еще нескольких форумчан, которые признают, что они знают Марину, подозревают в шулерстве и вымогательстве - как мне кажется, сейчас эта основной вопрос той темы на БФ, а также тему возможно удалят потому что у большинства форумчан или у части администрации БФ форума сложилось мнение, что это "развод". 

Для информации: в личном письме к Беседину Андрею и секретарю МДО я сообщил свою фамилию и номер дзогчен билета (здесь об этом не говорю, потому что не считаю это важным и не люблю подобные разборки - мне это ни к чему).

Насколько я понял из бесед с Мариной, она звонила в МДО (хотя я мог и чего - то не понять - может она непосредственно секретарю звонила, или кому - то из актива МДО). Воспользоваться сотовым номером Марины Саенко никто не сможет, так как телефон Марины Саенко давно известен и в ДО, и есть в давнишних темах, связанных с Мариной на БФ форуме.

Итак две просьбы:

более важная: помочь Марине, по возможности (у нее нет даже выхода в интернет, а лично я со вторника буду в командировке в другом городе, а потом до середины января буду находиться в отпуске; и уже сейчас у меня ограничен доступ к инету)

а менее важная: те кто знает Марину Саенко пожалуйства засвидельствуйте сие в теме здесь, а желательно и на БФ. "Помочь человеку оказавшемуся в жуткой беде" (ссылка на эту тему) А также по всей видимости в МДО знают о ситуации с Мариной Саенко, и могут и подтвердить и сообщить дополнительную информацию о Марине Саенко (кажется ее там весьма хорошо знают...)

Всех благ

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Никто никого мошенниками не называет. Люди просто высказывают своё мнение. Что не запрещено правилами.
> 
> Лично у меня хватит.


Это наверное хорошо, что есть подобные смелые и которые могут вслух, а возможно и при свидетелях - чтобы было оскорбительнее (?) - высказывать оскорбительные предположения для другого человека. Это наверное проявление благородства, моральной и духовной зрелости.

Но ответа бы не было - никто бы не побежал и не стал бы оправдываться ища удобные для кого-то объяснения и комментарии. Так и можно остаться при своих смелых оскорбительных предположениях высказанных вслух, которые не сможете подтвердить и доказать.

По моему не благородно оправдываться перед оскорбительными предположениями, даже если они высказаны вслух.

Это просто дело совести у человека, и больше здесь - лично для меня ничего нет.

По моему, в подобных ситуациях - лучше промолчать. Я уже об этом говорил.

Всех благ

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.12.2008), Светлана (20.12.2008)

----------


## Вантус

Из того, что выложено на сайте ДО, никакой новой информации получить невозможно. Назовите хотя бы свои ФИО и банковский счет. Открыть его - 15 минут. Просто если чего-то скрывают, значит, скорее всего, есть чего скрывать.
Добавлю, что здесь подозревают не в *шулерстве и вымогательстве* (ст. 163 УК РФ), а в ст. 159 УК РФ. Это совсем не то же самое. Вдруг обувать лохов для Вас профессия?

----------


## Вантус

Вы просите помощи у людей, которые Вам ничем не обязаны. Если Вы и вправду хотите ее получить - проявите к ним уважение и выполните их простую просьбу. Назовитесь, например. Мне, опять же например, нечего скрывать, я - Кузнецов Александр Владимирович, родом из Воронежа, РСФСР. А Вы?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Странная какая то ситуация сложилась....  :Confused: 
Один товарищ устроил на БФ какую то душераздирающую трагикомедию, при этом ничего внятного сказать то ли не может, то ли не хочет. 
Есть два участника БФ которые утверждают, что Марина существует в реальности и ей вроде как нужна помощь:
*Ума* - опубликовала на БФ только два сообщения. И кроме того, что Ума любит цветы (понятно по аватаре), ничего об этом человеке не известно.
*Светлана* - которая живет в Китае, при этом не понятно ту ли Марину она знает или нет. И нуждается ли та Марина , которую знает Светлана *сейчас* в помощи или от ее имени действуют мошеники, а сама Марина и знать не знает о тех страстях, что на БФ и других форумах от ее имени происходят.

И есть еще толпа форумчан которые устроили гадание "верю-неверю"
Вот честное слово смешно, если не было бы так грустно.

Неужели не найдется *москвича*, который бы *съездил* бы к Марине (именно съездить нужно, потому что разговоры по телефону ничего не доказывают) и оценил ситуацию на месте: нужна ли человеку помощь какая конкретно. После этого опубликовал бы на БФ информацию, например так:
- Какие нужны лекарства (список)
- Нужны ли мед.обследование и лечение в больнице (какие? диагноз?)
- нужна ли сейчас помощь с жильем и т.д.

Опубликовать счет на который можно перевести деньги для Марины.

При личной встрече сфотографироть Марину и поместить на БФ ее фото (многим помогать знакомому человеку легче)

Неужели нет человека который не пожалеет *3-4 часа своего драгоценного времени* на такую работу?  :Mad: 

Вот посмотрите как Dondhup сообщение опубликовал : http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=11346
Все четко, ясно и конкретно. Причем видно что Dondhup держал ситуацию под контролем.  И люди помогли, потому что все по-человечески сделано было.

Для  *Бао*. Если человек действительно нуждается в экстренной помощи (реально нечего есть и не на что лекарства купить и за жилье заплатить) , то сейчас не время читать нравоучения, а  нужно человеку помочь выкарабкаться из этой ситуации.

----------

Буль (19.12.2008), Иван Денисов (04.01.2009), Марица (21.12.2008), Светлана (20.12.2008)

----------


## Denli

> Странная какая то ситуация сложилась.... 
> Один товарищ устроил на БФ какую то душераздирающую трагикомедию, при этом ничего внятного сказать то ли не может, то ли не хочет. 
> Есть два участника БФ которые утверждают, что Марина существует в реальности и ей вроде как нужна помощь:
> *Ума* - опубликовала на БФ только два сообщения. И кроме того, что Ума любит цветы (понятно по аватаре), ничего об этом человеке не известно.
> *Светлана* - которая живет в Китае, при этом не понятно ту ли Марину она знает или нет. И нуждается ли та Марина , которую знает Светлана *сейчас* в помощи или от ее имени действуют мошеники, а сама Марина и знать не знает о тех страстях, что на БФ и других форумах от ее имени происходят.
> 
> И есть еще толпа форумчан которые устроили гадание "верю-неверю"
> Вот честное слово смешно, если не было бы так грустно.


Действительно, странно это и грустно. Особенно удивляет молчание московской стороны. Сайт МДО регулярно обновляется (судя по анонсам последних трансляций), но информации о человеке в беде на сайте нет.

Итак, лично я вижу два варианта:
1. Вся эта история - выдумка. В этом случае не плохо бы было тов. Беседину отписаться здесь, в теме, и прямо заявить об этом.

2. Эта история - не выдумка и Марина член ДО в беде. В этом случае в прямые обязанности ДО входит оказать ей помощь в критической ситуации. И материальную в том числе. Во всяком случае такой прецедент имел место в СПб. Хотя, может в кассе МДО совсем нет денег (осиротели после московского ретрита)? А может это особенности московского менталитета - игнорировать все вокруг? Во всяком случае мне, как человеку здравомыслящему (ну, или по крайней мере считающему себя таким) видится, что не плохо бы было поместить информацию о Марине на своем сайте прямо под рекламой трансляции Еши Сильвано Намкая. (Поверьте, это не отнимет у вас много времени. Час, не более!!!) Да и помочь денюшкой тоже не помешало бы. (Начинаю задумываться, какого й*ха я заплатил свои кровные сто баксов годовых взносов в ДО? Чтобы подкормить кучку бюрократов, которые не в состоянии даже разместить объявление о том, что их ваджрная сестра в беде?!!) Или у нас, как всегда в России, ЧЕЛОВЕК ДЛЯ ОБЩИНЫ, А НЕ ОБЩИНА ДЛЯ ЧЕЛОВЕКА? Вы только представьте, что будет, если в результате вашего бездействия проблемы Марины усугубятся? Не ровен час - и ринпоче узнает, что вы могли помочь, но ничего не сделали. 

А *это* - страничка с контактами администрации МДО. Может кто-нибудь пользующийся доверием на форуме удостоит администрацию МДО вниманием, сделает к ним телефонный звоночек?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> А *это* - страничка с контактами администрации МДО. Может кто-нибудь пользующийся доверием на форуме удостоит администрацию МДО вниманием, сделает к ним телефонный звоночек?


Мне бы не хотелось послужить прямой или косвенной причиной обвинения МДО или еще какой-либо организации. Я и сам знаю и был другой человек и даже не из ДО, которому была оказана и финансовая помощь (в несколько тысяч долларов на операцию и лечения) и к нему приходили люди и из МДО и оказывали лечение и все-такое.

С Мариной случай особый - Марина не вполне адекватный человек и по жизни ************************************************************* - мне кажется у нее какая-то проблема с психикой произошла (когда после развода ее фактически выставили на улицу - это и было 2-4 года назад).

Тем не менее человек это вполне обычный... -- ****************************** - не шарлатан и сейчас у нее реально и отнялась нога и по жизни... 

Она член МДО. И нуждается в помощи и была рассылка по МДО и я привел текст рассылки на форуме ДО ( и реквизиты - время когда была рассылка; Текст был набран не мой, но похоже информация от меня использовалась.) 

***

*********************************** идея доводить этот случай до Римпоче и до Еши -- меня сильно обеспокоила -- это совершенно лишнее. Также лишнее и наезжать на МДО -- они что их попросили - сделали: хорошую, содержательную, деловую рассылку выполнили и там была чистая и ясная помощь: чтобы помочь Марине

Так что это было бы неправильно слишком громко говорить об этой проблеме и привлекать излишнее внимание МДО, Римпоче и Еши! 

Надо просто постараться помочь человеку, когда он остро нуждается в помощи....

***

Я сейчас не уверен, что у меня корректный текст по отношению к Марине -- не могу осознать и сделать корректные выводы как оценить возможный вариант развития событий с привлечением повышенного внимания к МДО, и Высшим... и т.д.... -- возможно я этот текст со временем заменю на другой...

Прошу меня правильно понять - я сейчас чего-то плохо соображаю и не знаю как поступить лучше...

p.s. А в МДО конечно хорошо позвонить - особенно тем кто не равнодушен к беде человека. В МДО лучше повидимому знают и Марину, а возможно и ситуацию с нею. А помощь человеку нужна...

p.s. ***********************************

p.p.s. Удалена конфиденциальная информация

----------


## Denli

> ...но идея доводить этот случай до Римпоче и до Еши -- меня сильно обеспокоила -- это совершенно лишнее. Также лишнее и наезжать на МДО...
> 
> ...Так что это было бы неправильно слишком громко говорить об этой проблеме и привлекать излишнее внимание МДО, Римпоче и Еши!


Ну что Вы! Разве я когда нибудь говорил такое? Просто я, зная особенности столичного менталитета, напомнил руководству МДО, что в обязанности руководства общины входит не только сбор взносов. (Хотя, может они и форум-то не читают...)

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, давайте без нагнетания обстановки, взаимных упреков и призывов к совести. Ситуация по сути житейская, она никак не связана ни с МДО, ни с буддизмом в целом. В обязанность буддийских общин не входит ни материальная помощь, ни разрешение юридических казусов, квартирных вопросов, медицинского обеспечения и т.д. В данном случае возможна помощь только исходя из житейского отношения к ситуации и личной возможности оказать конкретную помощь.

На этом тема закрывается. Если будет сообщить что-то конкретное - напишите мне, тему временно открою.

----------

Буль (19.12.2008), Вантус (19.12.2008), Марица (25.12.2008), Тацумоку (19.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

"Просим срочно молитв Саенко Марине. Марина пропала. Нужен номер ее телефона"

Мне только что звонил Вадим (он сейчас более других и активно занимается помощью Марине и ее делами) и рассказал следующее и как я понял: 

Марина поехала самостоятельно (взяла такси - она на костылях) за документами и некоторыми вещами к своим бывшим хозяевам. После Марина позвонила к Вадиму посоветоваться и сказала, что хозяин угрожает и требует, чтобы Марина подписала расписку, где указана огромная для Марины сумма долга. Вадим посоветовал, как это можно сделать юридически грамотно (чтобы защитить естественные права Марины в этой насильственной и агрессивной ситуации). 

Звонок к Вадиму был вчера - сегодня, примерно в полночь. После этого от Марины не было и нет никаких вестей.

Ее телефон не отвечает. 

Сейчас поехал человек в милицию, чтобы начать расследование этого дела.

Нужен ее номер квартирного телефона чтобы передать в милицию и чтобы ее могли искать по номеру телефона (вероятно со временем найдут в больнице - если найдут, может она сотовый оставляла), но телефон нужен срочно. У меня есть - 495 - 3725127, но это похоже уже устаревший номер.

Может у кого-то есть?? Сообщите мне пожалуйста срочно.

Просим молитв и практик!

----------


## Марица

> не очень умные, в отличие, конечно же, от вас - вы-то их сразу "раскусили".


                   Я вроде позволила себе проанализировать поведение предполагаемых "мошенников" и нашла его неумным в данном случае...
                     Что задело персонально Вас и позволило перейти на личности? :Cool:

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Мне пришла SMS:

Марина нашлась, с ней самой все в порядке, т.е. она жива и здорова! 

***

SMS пришла от Ольги Р. -- это вполне ответственный человек, который владеет информацией. Мне кажется, что это подруга Вадима, и ко мне было несколько звонков от нее и она принимает деятельное участие в помощи Марине.

Тем не менее Марина по прежнему нуждается в очень большой помощи и поддержке. Так же лично я не представляю, чтобы она хоть как то свела свои финансовые проблемы и то что необходимо для минимального прожиточного существования в ближайшем будущем - пока она не сможет выйти на работу... Мне кажется что процесс реабилитации с ногой затянется еще на месяцы...

Те кого задевает бедственнное положение Марины могут свободно звонить Марине - Марина будет очень рада за любую поддержку, в том числе и за просто моральную и советы - насколько я могу понять.

Всем огромное спасибо за вашу поддержку и молитвы - это помогло...

----------


## Марица

Зря, г Модератор, Вы отнесли мое сообщение в разряд "не по делу". 
Иметь долги, довести кредиторов до агрессивного состояния...И вместо четкого: "помогите отдать долг!" или "помогите с работой, чтобы я могла существовать и отдать долг".- участники форума обречены будут всегда "отмазывать" Марину от кредиторов, "выбивать" деньги у мужа и т.д....
             Неужели не виден корень проблем? Марина живет так, как будто мир вертится вокруг нее...Во всяком случае, Александр именно так подает информацию. В этом для Марины-большое зло. 
              Разве не по делу?
 Имеешь долги-имей намерение их отдать. И порядочный человек это намерение заверяет хотя бы распиской. Что происходит в данном случае? Ищется возможность защитить "естественные" права...То есть, не давать людям обещание погасить долг.
Это воззрение согласуется с воззрением форумчан?
Я здесь новый человек, и мне интересна позиция уважаемого БФ. Вы все же не Доска объявлений.

----------

Буль (22.12.2008)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

* А что это такое-эти самые "естественные" права? 

*  Ищется возможность защитить "естественные" права...

Я не знаю - это я написал своими словами. Мне Вадим сказал более конкретные слова, но это не для публикации на форуме. В общем то понятно, что подобные вопросы - я лично не сомневаюсь, что Марина должна хозяину значительную сумму долга за проживание. Тут проблема в том, что это подписание долговой расписки не должно решаться из под "топора" естественно. А все надо решать правовым путем. 

Марина работала насколько я помню, но мне кажется она уже серьезно болеет около полугода или больше. А может и работала до обострения -- я это все не знаю -- звоните выясняйте кто беспокоиться за Марину и может помочь -- уверен, Марина будет отвечать по существу и конкретно - мне так кажется

А в целом я согласен с Вами: не надо отмазывать от долгов, долги надо возвращать. Но надо и правильно посчитать - Украина и Россия вот считают долги и расходятся нередко в пять раз - а если серьезно, то надо сначало в спокойной обстановке оценить долг, посоветоваться с друзьями, возможно с юристом - но не из под топора и сразу... Это действительно непростая ситуация и надо советоваться.

Также абсолютно уверен, что и Вадим ничего аморального не посоветует - насколько я с ним несколько раз общался по телефону - это редкостный по моральным качествам человек и исключительно порядочный.

----------

